# Literature Department Mafia Game II: The Tragedy of Julius Caesar --DISCUSSION THREAD



## EnterTheTao (Feb 9, 2011)

*Literature Department Game II: 

The Tragedy of Julius Caesar*​
​
Moderator: *EnterTheTao*

_"The Ides of March draw near. The Roman Empire is reeling after the death of Pompey in a bloody civil war, and Julius Caesar is the effective dictator of Rome. Yet, the spirit of Pompey lives on in the rebellion of the arrogant Cassius, who seeks to drive humble Brutus to murder..."_

*Game Rules-*
Click here

 for basic game rules

You are responsible for being familiar with the rules of this game. Please read them.

The game will be split up into two phases: Day and Night. Each will last approximately 24 hours. 

*Day Phase-*
This is where you discuss/accuse/argue about who is and isn't mafia. As
soon as the day phase starts, you are allowed to vote. When you want to place a vote, post your vote here using this format:

*[VOTE LYNCH "INSERT NAME HERE"]*
I cannot stress enough how much I need you to vote like this, because your vote may be missed by me if you don't vote like this. You can also abstain by voting to lynch no one. Day phase will last about 24 hours, or until I get a majority on votes for one person (majority = half +1).

The genders of the characters may or may not reflect the gender of the person using that character. Keep that in mind. Nor will fandoms, sets, or 
names. Hints, however, are fair game and are not stated to exist nor stated
to not exist.

*Night Phase-*
There should be no posting in this thread during the night phase. During the night phase, the mafia collaborate and choose who they want to kill. The Godfather must PM the moderator telling them their choice for the night's murder. If you have a night action, this would be the time to send those in as well.

If you don't send in your night action before the night phase ends, then your action will not get performed. You can send your night actions during the day phase, if you think you will not be online. Night Phase lasts 24 hours, or until I get night actions from all roles able to do so.

*Aditional Information-*
DO NOT discuss the game outside of the thread (unless you are Mafia discussing it with other mafia or have a special role that states you are allowed). Don't post any screen caps or PMs or whatever to reveal your role or to substantiate your case. If you cheat, you will automatically be killed, and will not be allowed in future games.

You have to be active every day phase by posting at least once. This is to promote activity and fun. If you don't post at least once, I will modkill you after two consecutive days of inactivity. If you are busy in real life, send me a PM to warn me and I will not kill you. It's not hard to be active every day, just spend 2 minutes casting your vote.

Dead people can't talk. So don't post once your character is dead; do not
help others once you are dead.

**Role revealing is allowed* 

If you have any further questions, just PM me.

*Player List*
1. Fear -- Brutus
2. Blaze
3. Sajin
4. Chibason
5. Zabuza --Cicero
6. aiyanah
7. Amrun
8. Tige321 --Plebeian
9. SageMaster --Artemidorus
10. ChaosReaper --Julius Caesar
11. KBL --Marullus
12. WhatADrag --Plebeian
13. Noitora
14. Homestuck
15. Didi --Trebonius
16. Avalon
17. Eternal Fail --Publius
18. Mangekyou SharingAL --Cleopatra
19. Sitό --Mark Antony
20. Jαmes
21. Hyper_Wolfy
22. R o f l c o p t e r --Octavian
23. Nova --Plebeian
24. LifeMaker --Calpurnia
25. Wez ★


*My Co-moderator: Hiruzen Sarutobi*​


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 9, 2011)

*Caesar's Rome- Townies:*​
*Julius Caesar* (_Dictator/Sacrifice_)- Caesar can prevent a lynch, but he cannot prevent his own lynch or prevent the same person from being lynched twice. Caesar can give his life on the Ides of March to stop the death of three random townies, but this action automatically sends Brutus to the Conspirators' side.

*Octavian* (_Vigilante/Divine Emperor_)- Once per night, Octavian can kill one person. After the death of Caesar, Senator Cicero/Publius may elect him emperor and allow him to become *Augustus Octavian* at the cost of Mark Antony and three random townies' lives (this sacrifice goes through bulletproof abilities). If Cicero/Publius does so, the new Augustus Octavian will become bulletproof, and will be able to kill each phase, day or night (consecutively). If Cicero/Publius or Antony are not alive when Caesar dies, Octavian is unable to reach his status as Augustus.

*Mark Antony* (_Protector/Semi-Bulletproof_)- Antony cannot be killed by Octavian as a vigilante, but will be killed if Cicero or Publius decides that as his fate. As a military leader, Antony has remarkable power over the Roman military, and can use his garrison to bolster someone's defense and protect them in the night phase. As long as he lives, he automatically protects Cleopatra at no cost to his role usage, though this protection can be broken through an assassin role or role block.

*Lepidus* (_Back-Up Protector/Semi-Bulletproof_)- Lepidus takes over the role of protector once Antony dies, unless Antony is sacrificed by Cicero/Publius. He cannot be killed by Octavian until Octavian becomes Emperor. 

*Calpurnia* (_Role-Blocker_)- With Calpurnia's grim dreams, she can convince a person not to fulfill their night actions. On the Ides of March, she can give her life (at the cost of only losing one random townie with her) rather than Caesar. This action will keep Brutus as a townie and make him impervious to mafia luring if he has not betrayed the town.

*Soothsayer* (_Cop_)- She can find the the innocence or guilt of whomever she investigates. The Soothsayer is also told which day phase the Ides of March will occur, but she is unable to tell anyone the date until the day before.

*Artemidorus* (_Bodyguard_)- Can target one player and protect them for the night at the cost of his own life. If Artemidorus attempts to protect Caesar, it will fail, and he will become a generic townie/plebeian. 

*Flavius* (_Mason_)- Flavius serves has been punished for supporting Pompey and has been forced to do community service for Caesar. He knows the identity of Marullus and can communicate with him outside the game.

*Marullus* (_Mason_)- Marullus serves has been punished for supporting Pompey and has been forced to do community service for Caesar. He knows the identity of Flavius and can communicate with him outside the game.

*Cicero* (_Senator_)- Cicero can change one lynch vote of any player during the day phase. He also decides whether or not to give Octavian the position of Emperor.

*Publius* (_Back-Up Senator_)- Takes over the Senator role if Cicero dies. If Cicero does die, he also inherits the choice of giving the power of emperor to Octavian or not.

*Brutus* (_Senator/Possible Traitor_)- Brutus can change one lynch vote of any player during the day phase unless Cicero has previously changed it. If Cassius converts Brutus or Caesar dies on the Ides of March, Brutus will become part of the Conspirators and will gain the role of _Assassin_, wherein he will kill during the night phase, even through protection.

*Plebeian* (_Generic Townie_)- A generic townie with no special roles.




*The Conspirators- Mafia:*​


*Cassius* (_Godfather_)- Cassius controls all of the mafia's actions, and decides who kills who (the mafia receives one kill a night). He is bulletproof, but can be investigated. He is allowed to send in two names to the game mod each night, and if one of those names is Brutus, Brutus will join the mafia side as a mafia assassin. Once Brutus joins the Conspirators, the mafia may kill two players a night, rather than one, by having Brutus target one player and another Conspirator target someone else.

*Decius* (_Mafia Role Blocker_)- Due to his incredible skill of manipulation, Decius can role block anyone the Conspirators see fit.

*Casca* (_Mafia Member/Eager Conspirator_)- Casca may kill someone per night. If Casca is the mafia member that kills the Soothsayer, the Ides of March begin immediately on the next day phase.

*Cinna* (_Mafia Framer/One-shot Riot Starter_)- Cinna may mark someone for a night, and if the Soothsayer investigates the player he marks, the player will appear to be guilty. Cinna may decide once in the game to mark a player as permanently guilty; if Cinna dies and this permanently guilty player is still alive, he is trampled to death by the plebeians in a riot (this will not kill bulletproof roles).

*Trebonius* (_Mafia Protector_)- Trebonius may protect one mafia member per night. Trebonius may also send one name to the moderator during a night phase once in the game in an attempt to find and convert Brutus (this is in addition to Cassius's two names per night).

*Metellus Cimber* (_Mafia Cop/Usurper_)- Cimber is the mafia cop, who is given the role of whomever he investigates. He takes over if Cassius dies; he is safe from investigation and gains bulletproof abilities if he usurps the mafia, but loses his cop role.


*The Ptolemaic Egyptians- Independent:*​

*Cleopatra* (_Royal Prostitute/Semi-Bulletproof_)- Cleopatra wins if Caesar and/or Antony are both alive at the end of the game, and also wins if the town wins. Cleopatra will kill the person who kills Caesar unless he is Brutus, a bulletproof role, or Caesarion. If Antony is attacked, she will do the same, under the same conditions. If Antony is sacrificed, Cleopatra will kill herself. Cleopatra cannot be killed by Caesarion.

*Caesarion* (_Serial Killer_)- Son of Cleopatra and Caesar, Caesarion wins only as the last-man standing (except for Cleopatra). He is bulletproof, but vulnerable to investigation. If he and Cleopatra are the last ones standing, he wins and Cleopatra automatically loses. Caesarion is also able to break through the bulletproof abilities of Octavian if he becomes emperor.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 9, 2011)

*The Ides of March*

The Ides of March are a special event where three random townies will die, irregardless of bulletproof status. Caesar may give his life to prevent the death of the three random townies, but this will automatically send Brutus to the side of the Conspirators.

At the beginning of the game, the Soothsayer is told when the Ides of March will occur and may warn the town a day before the actual phase that the event occurs on. For example if the Ides of March were on day phase 2 (they will not be ), then the Soothsayer could warn the entire town on day phase 1. The Soothsayer does not have to role reveal to warn the town; he/she can officially warn the town by PM'ing the game moderator to officially announce it in the day phase.

Besides Caesar, Calpurnia (Caesar's wife) may also give her life. This action will prevent the deaths of two random townies and will cause only one random townie's death (in this situation, bulletproof roles may be targeted but will survive the Ides of March). This solution prevents Brutus from joining the mafia indefinitely; he becomes impervious to mafia luring if he has not yet been converted.

*Events*

Beginning of the Game & Day Phase 1 -
-


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 9, 2011)

*Day Phase 1: The Game Begins!*

_Caesar's army has taken over Rome in a vicious civil war. Pompey is dead, and the Roman Republic is united once again, but under the dictatorship of Caesar, now the most powerful man in the world._

Flavius: Stop this partying, ye harlots and plebeians!

Marullus: Hast all of thee forgotten Pompey did in service to Rome!?

_The plebeians continue to party in triumph, ignoring Flavius and Marullus, whose pleas to respect Pompey have them arrested and sentenced to community service for Caesar._

Plebeian: Today is a great day! Hail Caesar!

_The plebeian raises a keg of alcohol to his fellows, who heartily drink in celebration with him._

_Meanwhile, Antony holds the crown over Caesar's head..._

Antony: I beg thee to cast this crown upon thy head!

Caesar: I refuse!

Antony: I ask again!

_Caesar's eyes glint, but he shakes head no._

Antony: Again, I ask! This makes it thrice!

Caesar: I refuse, great Antony! I serve the Roman people, not myself!

_Meanwhile, in the crowd, Brutus, Cicero, and Publius watch together. Brutus watches rather uneasily, but he is pleased with Caesar's rejection of the crown. Cassius and Casca are far-off with a large group of *Conspirators*._

Casca: Look how he rejects that crown... how fake...

Cassius: I agree, Casca. That glint in his eyes... he intends to take all of Rome for himself!

Conspirators: Yes!

Casca: I vote we stick a knife in him! We have the necessary figures... except, something seems amiss...

Cassius: We need only turn Brutus, and then we can save Rome in the memory of Pompey.

Conspirators: Hail Pompey! Death to the Caesar!

_Curtain closes. Act I, Scene I is over._



*EnterTheTao (Pompey) has died.*

*DAY PHASE 1 BEGINS! YOU MAY BEGIN TALKING!*


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2011)

Lets have an awesome game everyone.


----------



## Fear (Feb 9, 2011)

Are there clues incorporated in the write-ups, Enter?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 9, 2011)

Hints are not stated to exist, but aren't stated to not exist.

In other words, there may be or there may not be. I'll go ahead and tell you there's none in that first write-up. I don't think it's fair to hint on the first day.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch nova]*

i am julius ceasar a heathen i must die


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Noitra]*

Because he has a Roman gladiator set


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2011)

*
[vote lynch nova]*

Lynch Nova because he wants to die.


----------



## Aries (Feb 9, 2011)

[Vote Lynch Nova]


----------



## Blaze (Feb 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch nova]


*Let us begin.


----------



## Fear (Feb 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Nova]*


----------



## Chibason (Feb 9, 2011)

If some one asks for it...

*[Vote Lynch Nova]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Nova]*

Let the record stand I think we should take down Noitra, I just know I'm not going to defeat this bandwagon.


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

Since mafia obviously organized for Nova to die

*[Vote Lynch Nova] *


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Nova]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm confused, why vote for oneself?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

Mwahahahahaha!




I knew you mafia scum would fall for it! Now, allies, friends, KILL THEM ALL!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> I'm confused, why vote for oneself?



They can control my body with their roles. I cannot do anything, I am but a puppet now, that dastardly Super Mike has taken control of me, this is....is...the last time I ca....speak........


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

*[Vote change lynch Super Mike]*

las....time....can...speak


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

Nova

*[Change Vote Lynch LifeMaker]*
Random vote


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 9, 2011)

I may be being stupid but i don't see any of that listed in the roles listing... 

now i'm so confused i dunno whats going on


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

He's trolling bro. 
He's known for it, makes games pretty fun. Too bad mafia targeted their first target perfectly.
Nvm, I'll keep vote


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 9, 2011)

I see... that _ kinda _ makes sense...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

ok but seriously now guys, i have an important mafia role, you dont want to lynch me


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2011)

To lynch the troll, or to not lynch the troll. 

Nah, I'll go with spitevoting instead. 
*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 9, 2011)

* [Vote Lynch Nova] *

Not sure whether it's an elabourate double bluff ot not, but i'm  for being confused...


----------



## MSAL (Feb 9, 2011)

Wohoo!

Its finally begun.

And true to form, random bandwagons ensues 

*[VOTE LYNCH NOVA]*


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 9, 2011)

nova gonna die  

*[vote lynch nova]*


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2011)

I was gonna vote for him anyway, but this is a welcome development. 

*[Vote Lynch Nova]*

Die trollscum


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 9, 2011)

looking at the mafia roles they're definitely going to find brutus


----------



## MSAL (Feb 9, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> looking at the mafia roles they're definitely going to find brutus



Sic semper tyrannis!


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 9, 2011)

whatever the hell that means


----------



## MSAL (Feb 9, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> whatever the hell that means



And heres me thinking you the lit man 

Its a latin phrase used by Brutus after killing Caesar.

"Thus always to tyrants!"

mistranslated popularly as "death to tyrants!"


Iirc it was uttered by John Wilkes Booth after killing Lincoln.


Sorry for the history lesson


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Nova*


----------



## Sajin (Feb 9, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Nova]*

I still remember the "lolololol I'm actually Aizen gaiz" when you were Aizen in one of the Bleach games


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 9, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Nova]*
> 
> Let the record stand I think we should take down Noitra, I just know I'm not going to defeat this bandwagon.


You mean like we should have gone for me in the MD game which resulted in you being Mafia and me being an innocent little Townie? 


Sajin said:


> *[Vote lynch Nova]*
> 
> I still remember the "lolololol I'm actually Aizen gaiz" when you were Aizen in one of the Bleach games


This is also my reasoning. I wasn't in that game but I've taken the time to read it, and I was just like .

Like WAD has said, nothing can be done at this point but either way, when I was dead in the DBZ game and kept having to read Nova going on about being Cell. 

*[VOTE LYNCH NOVA]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

so its begun

lol Nova
*[vote lynch Nova]*


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch Nova]*
That's not how you start a mafia game


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

this lynch is decided 
we gain nothing from this phase though :/


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 9, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> this lynch is decided
> we gain nothing from this phase though :/



who knows. in any case he kinda brought it on himself


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

Nova just being Nova
as usual
trololololol


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 9, 2011)

makes me think he has naught a useful role at all


----------



## Noitora (Feb 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Nova]* 
A shame.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 9, 2011)

there should be a spartacus mafia game.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 9, 2011)

I would make it, but I'd want to be a part of it.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 9, 2011)

Ohhh Fuck now you done it.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

what if he is actually Caesar?


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 9, 2011)

i'll make it  

caesar salad.


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2011)

If he is Caesar then it really doesn't matter.  Octavian could become Emperor and rape the hell out of everyone.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

^ we'd have to lose Mark and 3 townies for that


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2011)

True but we do gain a bulletproof that can kill during both the day and the night if I read it right.  It is a big sacrifice but we do get something juicy out of it.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch nova]*

As funny as he is, I remember his "I AM CELL" shit in the DBZ game and do not want.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2011)

If I were a mafia I would be much more scared of a bulletproof with a kill each phase, than I'd be rejoiced over 4 non-mafias dying.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks like the game will be quick
with Sacrifices,serial serial killers and doofus (Nova) commiting suicide
But could be good play or *Troll* , time will tellzzz


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> True but we do gain a bulletproof that can kill during both the day and the night if I read it right.  It is a big sacrifice but we do get something juicy out of it.


your reading it right
thats a massive gain 
might as well stick with it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2011)

Just wondering, what is to stop a bulletproof town vigilante from role revealing so that we don't accidentally lynch him so that they can have free reign to run around and slay people?

Other than getting pelted by roleblocks and stuff, obviously.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 9, 2011)

Nothing, technically, but a converted Brutus can kill bulletproofs, right?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

so didi, what are you guys going to do without me? considering I am your guys leader, how will you ever find ceasar?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Just wondering, what is to stop a bulletproof town vigilante from role revealing so that we don't accidentally lynch him so that they can have free reign to run around and slay people?
> 
> Other than getting pelted by roleblocks and stuff, obviously.


what if someone counter claims?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> what if someone counter claims?



That's what cops are for, and if it's a generic townie trolling like Zabuza tends to, then mafia can coin flip and try to kill one of them off.

Although that wouldn't be to their advantage, that way there's no certainty on who the emperor is so a lynch wagon can definitely be formed


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

ok guys, i am important townie, please dont lynch me, it will really hurt town and i made a mistake trolling i apologize


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 9, 2011)

Well I'd rather do without than have confusion sorry


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

then you are mafia. once i am lynched you will be the first target


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

is there time to reverse the wagon?
will anyone want to reverse the wagon?
questions that need a greater part of the thread in here


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 9, 2011)

They can go for me if they want, but if not wanting someone talking balls to live makes on mafia there's 20+ here


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

well mafia wont reverse most likely but townies should try


----------



## Sajin (Feb 9, 2011)

Nova said:


> ok guys, i am important townie, please dont lynch me, it will really hurt town and i made a mistake trolling i apologize



Yeah, that totally made me change my mind


----------



## MSAL (Feb 9, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> will anyone want to reverse the wagon?



Dont you do that like 10 times a phase anyway


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

ok seriously if i have to role reveal i will, because dont want to start the game in the gutter with an important townie dead


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Dont you do that like 10 times a phase anyway


never in the first phase
usually i just spite vote someone or vote the wagon


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 9, 2011)

Then why talk balls? The blame is in your court

edit this is to nova


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

i take responsibility for the blame, for shame, not let us change, let their be new reign, let us see days with light and rain, without pain, insane, on a chain, mr. kain


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Wow you probably don't realise how ironic that edit is if you're not a reader. That's pretty funny.



I'm not. The last MSPA comics game I was epicly confused.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 9, 2011)

MSPA is god. Best thing this fourm has ever done for me gas enitced me to read problam sleuth and homestuck everyone here should do it


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 9, 2011)

nova shouldn't troll in the first phase. this will be his lesson


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't even realize the game was up...


Vote Count-

Nova[20]- Homestuck, WhatADrag, Eternal Fail, ChaosReaper, Blaze, Fear, Chibason, Sito, Hyper Wolfy, Life Maker, Mangekyou SharingAL, James, Didi, Avalon, Sajin, Wez, aiyanah, Zabuza, Noitora, Amrun

Super Mike[1]- Nova

Blaze[1]- R o f l c o p t e r


Majority[13] has already been reached, so it looks like Nova shall be lynched today!


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 9, 2011)

now we just need ett to come online.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Feb 9, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH NOVA]*  For the lulz.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2011)

I think Nova hinted at being Cicero, guys. Cicero was also a poet, and he posted in rhyme.

Though that is an extreme fault of sorts since Roman poets did not use what is now standard as rhyme, the endsound-rhyme (like how 'that' rhymes with 'hat'), but they used metrum aka rhythm in their poems, that was their rhyme.

But I guess the bandwagon is pretty much irreversible now, and Nova might be trolling/lying anyway like he always does.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

you guys are so, so, so



































































so













































































soooo





































































































































sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






























































































































































































weak! mwahahahaa


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 9, 2011)

Nova should be feeling

Odi et amo. Quare id faciam fortasse requiris.
Nescio, sed fieri sentio, et excrucior.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, I've translated that before.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Nova should be feeling
> 
> I like sandwiches.
> Mustard only, and jelly on chicken. maybe some cheese.




translated


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

Nova, let this be a lesson to you, only tell peole you are mafia when you are bulletproof and basically role revealed that you are townie. lol.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2011)

Moar liek:

I hate and I love. You might ask, why I do that.
I don't know, but I feel that it's happening and it's tearing me apart.

/loose translation


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

You guys think we can change the wagon?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Nova]*

i dont like being normal townie anyways lol


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 9, 2011)

Romans have time to have Naked parties
should spent more time on their lit

but I can't blame them


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2011)

It's way to late to reverse the wagon.

Most we can do is try to pick up on who jumped onto it at what time to determine if maybe any mafia were silly enough to vote together within the relatively same timeframe.


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

Nova said:


> *[change vote lynch Nova]*
> 
> i dont like being normal townie anyways lol



wth bro,


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> I'm sorry but anyone who thinks they have a chance of figuring out mafia just by looking at who voted for Nova isn't thinking straight.



Or is mafia themselves?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

I looked at the list of people who voted for me.

I believe it shows that Nova started the bandwagon, so i would be suspicious of him, other then that, too hard to tell


----------



## Amrun (Feb 9, 2011)

Nova, I want you dead just so I don't have to scroll like that ever again.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> It's way to late to reverse the wagon.
> 
> Most we can do is try to pick up on who jumped onto it at what time to determine if maybe any mafia were silly enough to vote together within the relatively same timeframe.





WhatADrag said:


> Homestuck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but anyone who thinks they have a chance of figuring out mafia just by looking at who voted for Nova isn't thinking straight.
> ...



you slipping up bro?


----------



## Sito (Feb 9, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch WAD]*

He slipped up?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 9, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Nova, I want you dead just so I don't have to scroll like that ever again.



This,
 I was going to change my vote, after I stole your Noctis set, but that scrolling made my patience took over my moment of thought.If I had to scroll again like that, I don't Know what might happen to your fingers.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 9, 2011)

Guys, please stop with the vote changes. This phase is over...


----------



## Amrun (Feb 9, 2011)

Seriously, if I had been on my phone...  More anger would have happened.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Guys, please stop with the vote changes. This phase is over...



the phase is not over until the phase is over
locking town into their votes is not cool


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 9, 2011)

This would have been over, except ETT signed off...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2011)

> you slipping up bro?





Sitό said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch WAD]*
> 
> He slipped up?



I didn't slip up 

You might understand my crazy strategy, but probably not.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

implicate yourself as mafia?
brilliant strategy



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> This would have been over, except ETT signed off...


24 hour phase will be 24 hours


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 9, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> implicate yourself as mafia?
> brilliant strategy
> 
> 24 hour phase will be 24 hours



Unless majority is reached...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2011)

> implicate yourself as mafia?
> brilliant strategy



Only because there's no chance I will get lynched instead this phase, and should I survive this upcoming night phase, I'll justify my reasons more if I have to. I wouldn't recommend town waste their attacks on me.

Deleting this message in 10 minutes.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Only because there's no chance I will get lynched instead this phase, and should I survive this upcoming night phase, I'll justify my reasons more if I have to. I wouldn't recommend town waste their attacks on me.
> 
> Deleting this message in 10 minutes.



no more deletion from u


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

what if i quote it?

edit: lol Nova



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Unless majority is reached...


does any host seriously follow this?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> does any host seriously follow this?


 
Only HS, as far as I recall....


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

lol to close the phase once majority is reached
mafia would have a ball

"hey guys lynch x person"
[vote lynch x]
majority is reached 2 hours into the phase
phase closed
lynch on inactive vigilante
great fucking job


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 9, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol to close the phase once majority is reached
> mafia would have a ball
> 
> "hey guys lynch x person"
> ...


 
That sounds like something HS would do, yes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2011)

Fine Nova/aiyanah! Quote me. That makes it more exciting for next day phase if a shitstorm commences from this.

Like I said though, don't waste night actions on me.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

generic townie role get


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 9, 2011)

"Don't waste night actions on me" screams Mafia more than anything anybody else has said this game. 

However, I'm not saying you're Mafia considering I kept up with the Dexter Game and saw you lynch several Townies with 100% confidence, and you didn't even end up being Mafia.  So who the fuck knows.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 9, 2011)

^Me? I died round 2 of the Dexter game...


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 9, 2011)

No. Not you.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 9, 2011)

Wrong thread...I get so confused...


----------



## KBL (Feb 9, 2011)

This looks awesome for now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> "Don't waste night actions on me" screams Mafia more than anything anybody else has said this game.
> 
> However, I'm not saying you're Mafia considering I kept up with the Dexter Game and saw you lynch several Townies with 100% confidence, and you didn't even end up being Mafia.  So who the fuck knows.



And I won, right? 

Every move I make, has a specific reasoning behind it.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 10, 2011)

*TWILIGHT! CICERO, BRUTUS, AND CAESAR HAVE THIS LAST OPPORTUNITY TO SEND IN ACTIONS.

DO NOT POST. DAY PHASE HAS EFFECTIVELY ENDED.*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 10, 2011)

So, when does day phase end?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 10, 2011)

*DAY PHASE ENDED!*

Decius: Oh, _great_ Caesar, there are rumors of conspiracy against thy rule...

Caesar: An example will be made! Caesar is not to be made a fool of! I declare a public execution.

Decius: Truly a great decision, great Caesar.

Caesar: I had always treated you as like kind to Pompey; ye and he were the brothers of spirit, but I see where your loyalties lie. Rome will forever honor you, Decius.

Decius: Indeed it shall, Caesar, indeed it shall...

_The scene shifts to a public stoning, with Caesar at the head and a man accused of pilfering was bound._

???: Please, kind Caesar, I committed no crime! Let me live!

Caesar: Oh, but even if such a thing were true, thou shalt be honored much after death. Thou shalt die today not for any petty criminality of your past; thou shalt die today for the preservation of Rome! Of the Senate and Caesar!

???: But, sir, what?

Caesar: Let this be a lesson to any conspirator far and wide. Ye shall receive no honor. Ye shall die like a dog, like this man, without the immortality of Rome behind ye. And thy deaths will be far more painful, far more humiliating! Let the voice of Rome cheer! Does this man die, my people, my Rome?

Crowd: Aye! Off with his head, he is but a common man who will serve a great duty.

_The crowd begins to throw stones as the man bound slowly died. Gathering a final breath, he released his last words._ 

???: I am worth more alive, I swear... even if... I be a simple man...

_Curtains close. The moon is set in the sky as dusk overtakes the day._

*Nova (Plebeian) has died.*



----

*
NOTE: I did not receive the action of Cicero, but due to the overwhelming majority of this phase, it did not matter, and thus the day phase was ended before his action was sent in.*

----

*NIGHT PHASE 1 HAS BEGUN! SEND ME YOUR ACTIONS!*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 10, 2011)

Please do not post after the night phase has started. First warning.

Multiple warnings will result in a mod-kill.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 11, 2011)

*NIGHT PHASE ENDED!*

_Casca stands before Cassius._

Casca: The letters?

Cassius: Not yet finished, friend. Brutus remains with Caesar, but not for long...

Casca: A pity. Caesar is to die soon, I'm sure of it. Metallus and Decius are well-infiltrated into the government so early into our plans...

Cassius: And they shall not be stopped. Besides, the world is preoccupied; there is news of battle... son of Caesar, Octavian, has challenged Caesarion...

Casca: Best that he die; his bitch should have been neutered...

_Ruffling of clothes is heard as a vase falls down. Running can be heard._

Casca & Cassius: !?

Casca: I will give chase!

_Casca catches up to the runner, who is stuck due to his ornate senate clothing. It is Publius._

Casca: And ye have heard too much...

Publius: You, you litter of the underworld!

Casca: Better a pawn of Hell than of Caesar. _Infelicitas, Publius._

_Publius jumps away, but a blade is jammed into his stomach, and he falls. Publius is no more._

Casca: Caesar still lives...

*Casca has killed Eternal Fail (Publius).*

*DO NOT POST YET.*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 11, 2011)

_Two armies face another, their leaders at their heads._

Caesarion: Aide, bring me to Octavian. He shall learn his place; I am the true heir of Caesar!

Octavian: Afraid not. There is but one Caesar, and he is my father.

Caesarion: It appears you were not far at all. Such a silly move. I took the liberty of hiring Roman mercenaries to kill you... all the more fitting, eh?

_A group of mercenaries surrounds Octavian, who is on his horse. Octavian quickly draws his sword and beheads the first one to attack._

Octavian: You intend to defeat me with such plebeian trash? You Ptolemies are backward...

Caesarion: I did not. I intended for your countrymen to watch you die next to them.

Octavian & Mercenaries: !?

_Caesarion rides off cackling, as a hail of Egyptian arrows fall, hitting Octavian squarely in the face and killing all of the Roman mercenaries._

*Octavian killed a plebeian mercenary (WhatADrag).
Caesarion killed Octavian (R o f l c o p t e r).*



*DAY PHASE 2 BEGINS! YOU MAY NOW POST.*


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 11, 2011)

Such a huge fail for the town and such a huge win for the Mafia

*[Vote Lynch Zabuza]*

Losing the Vigilante this soon is like wishing the game ended already.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, we didn't get any mafia. 

What do


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 11, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Well, we didn't get any mafia.
> 
> What do



I'm more worried with the fact we lost the Vigilante rather than not hitting Mafia.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 11, 2011)

A spare few of you may not have sent actions in; maybe this will make you more apt to do so. If you have a problem being active, let me know. 

Goes for mafia, town, and independent roles.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 11, 2011)

LULZY NIGHT PHASE.


Sucked for us, though.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 11, 2011)

My role has become completely useless after the Octavian death.
you can lynch me guys.

Unless you've found a Mafioso.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 11, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> My role has become completely useless after the Octavian death.
> you can lynch me guys.
> 
> Unless you've found a Mafioso.



Is it me or every game you play you want to kill yourself?

what's the point on wasting our lynch on you if you're a townie


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 11, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Is it me or every game you play you want to kill yourself?
> 
> what's the point on wasting our lynch on you if you're a townie



At least you won't target a player that can be a Townie and with a better role than mine.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 11, 2011)

The idea is to get mafia...


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 11, 2011)

That's terrible logic.

We're supposed to scumhunt to find suspects.

That does not help at all.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 11, 2011)

Help? Then if someone has found a mafioso then make it clear, otherwise if it will be a bandwagon phase, better vote someone who cant do nothing like me. That's the best help I can offer.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 11, 2011)

How is lynching someone who is useless a good idea?

If we lynch someone else, even if he turns out to be a townie, we can get suspects based on the voting patterns.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 11, 2011)

It not my fault if we lynch a bullet proof or something next then. With the luck we got in just one phase I wouldnt be surprised if that happened.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 11, 2011)

You're not useless.  DAY PHASE IS JUST AS IMPORTANT AS NIGHT PHASE.  In fact, it is more important.

If you're useless, it's because you've checked out of the game, not because your night ability is now useless.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 11, 2011)

Amrun is right. Day Phase is more important than Night Phase.

This game is not really about the roles, but the scumhunting. We have to use the day phase to create discussion, to decide the targets at night. If we don't, mafia is going to destroy us.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:
			
		

> Only because there's no chance I will get lynched instead this phase, and should I survive this upcoming night phase, I'll justify my reasons more if I have to. *I wouldn't recommend town waste their attacks on me.*
> 
> Deleting this message in 10 minutes.





> Fine Nova/aiyanah! Quote me. That makes it more exciting for next day phase if a shitstorm commences from this.
> 
> Like I said though, *don't waste night actions on me*



Rofl


----------



## Blaze (Feb 11, 2011)

So much negativity....



Damn my fav character is dead...Octavian


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch KBL]*

Random lynch since I need to get going and I won't be on for the entire weekend.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

anyone have any suspicions at this stage?


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh hey look my train has internet! How convenient! 

Nah, can't think of any atm.
My vote for KBL did have some reasons though

Besides needing the quick vote before I would leave, he's always pretty inactive


----------



## Blaze (Feb 11, 2011)

Too early for me to guess who could be or not.


Of course this leaves me to vote with my instinct...I read the whole thread right now nothing stands out apart from lifemaker's constant use of emoticon...which can be plain annoying.


*[Vote MangAL]

*Totally random.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch ChaosReaper]*
for having one post

we need activity today


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 11, 2011)

Well I am trying to crack down on emoticons but I find it sadly hard. Anyway I am not sure who is suspicious yet...


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

another day of pointing blindly :/
i'll wait for more people to come online before info hunting


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 11, 2011)

Day 1 and already in bad shape,luck wasnt on our side that's for sure-_-
Can we have hints of some sort?


----------



## Noitora (Feb 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch ChaosReaper]*

Lets get the ball rolling more so!


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch blaze]*

my voice enchants thee plebeians


----------



## Fear (Feb 11, 2011)

There's literally nothing we can do as a Town. Without clues, I'm afraid random lynches and un-justified votes will be dished out.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

just read through last phase
Nova wagon got us nowhere :/


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 11, 2011)

Fear said:


> There's literally nothing we can do as a Town. Without clues, I'm afraid random lynches and un-justified votes will be dished out.



fear, are you afraid?


----------



## Fear (Feb 11, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> fear, are you afraid?



Of course not.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

who do you fear most right now?


----------



## Chibason (Feb 11, 2011)

J?mes said:


> fear, are you afraid?



I doubt he is. 

His post seemed like mafia to me.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 11, 2011)

then vote for blaze. trust me. y'all will see.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 11, 2011)

Chibason said:


> I doubt he is.
> 
> His post seemed like mafia to me.



you're next on my list chiba. i'm on a roll.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

but your ava is so naughty like your scheming something


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 11, 2011)

i know right?  

that's why it feels extra good to know something you guys don't


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

i can just picture James with a smirk on his face right now 

i'll bite 
*[change vote lynch Blaze]*
i will want to hear what Blaze has to say though
i dont like losing good players at the start :/
Rofl is dead in the OOC game


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i can just picture James with a smirk on his face right now
> 
> i'll bite
> *[change vote lynch Blaze]*
> ...



 

i wanna hear him too. i've seen his style and i know what to expect.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 11, 2011)

I want to know what you have on Blaze, James.

I don't want to force shit out of you but I don't feel comfortable lynching somebody like Blaze on such a risk...


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 11, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I want to know what you have on Blaze, James.
> 
> I don't want to force shit out of you but I don't feel comfortable lynching somebody like Blaze on such a risk...



i can't right now. i need to hear him first.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

Blaze vs James
what have you done?
i'm gonna lmao hard if your a townie trolling like Zabu did in the lounge


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 11, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i can't right now. i need to hear him first.


Then we shall await Blaze's return.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 11, 2011)

J?mes said:


> you're next on my list chiba. i'm on a roll.



wait a minute--how can u say u have something on Blaze and also me?

Are you trolling, sir?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Blaze]* because James seems to know something, can't do anything else except semi-random vote anyway.

Zabuza, not sure if serious.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 11, 2011)

Are you all plebs or something...I is innocent to the core.



If you don't get the hint I gave you guys are idiot.


Also this is second fuckin game where I have been voted on and then hinted my role and died the next day. 


Like this is a great mafia tactic...with the only requirement of needing stupid townies to follow them.

Unless he's doing this for the lulz..then..what the fuck were you going to do when I turn out townie.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 11, 2011)

This is like Noitora's game where zabuza was trolling.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 11, 2011)

interesting defense blaze 



aiyanah said:


> Blaze vs James
> what have you done?
> i'm gonna lmao hard if your a townie trolling like Zabu did in the lounge



chuck trolled blaze?  



Chibason said:


> wait a minute--how can u say u have something on Blaze and also me?
> 
> Are you trolling, sir?



no i mean you're next on my radar


----------



## Blaze (Feb 11, 2011)

What do you want me to say....and why am I defending myself this early.



Give me a reason. I can't believe you are mafia given it's very early, they done well in the first phase. So I'm confused as shit.



I can only conclude your trying to play with a different style which is to confront people and try to sniff out mafia or plain trolling.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 11, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i can't right now. i need to hear him first.


If you were a cop you would not need to do this.



Especially when I already know I'm a townie.


Unless I'm marked by mafia...even then you would not need to wait for my response. Since for a townie is too risky to keep a player alive even if they are marked given that it is unlikely although given it;s me one couls see why mafia might have marked me early on but even then a townie should lynch me since too risky to keep me alive in the hope they marked me.

I totally don't get you or where you're coming from...


If you're a cop and you say I'm guilty I'll vote myself and end this phase. Just give me a quick response since I'm going to go for a little while to eat.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 11, 2011)

what's your hint though? that your fave character is dead?


----------



## Chibason (Feb 11, 2011)

J?mes said:


> no i mean you're next on my radar


oh ok, but town needs to be careful calling people out w/o evidence. Especilly since were already at a disadvantage after night 1


----------



## Blaze (Feb 11, 2011)

Octo was my fav character though but that was no clue.


Is this really important? I doubt a cop would care.


If not then I'll tell you where the clue is. I gave the clue after I was voted.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 11, 2011)

you guys are too serious.  i was hoping for more activity before blaze comes back online but now it's ruined. 

i'm just bummed about this game


----------



## Blaze (Feb 11, 2011)

Well shit...


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 11, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Octo was my fav character though but that was no clue.
> 
> 
> Is this really important? I doubt a cop would care.
> ...



that was my second choice.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 11, 2011)

What the fuck would you have done if I had a important role.










Jeez...


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 11, 2011)

Blaze said:


> What the fuck would you have done if I had a important role.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll tell you in secret


----------



## Blaze (Feb 11, 2011)

I should have known with that troll like Pika ava.






lol Chiba...you posting in a phone I bet.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 11, 2011)

So, we've still got nothin' then?


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 11, 2011)

people should talk the fuck more


----------



## Blaze (Feb 11, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> A spare few of you may not have sent actions in; maybe this will make you more apt to do so. If you have a problem being active, let me know.
> 
> Goes for mafia, town, and independent roles.


Maybe we should try some inactive for this phase...a risky bet.



Other than that I really got nothing. I don't have Kitsune's posting style either to sniff out mafia.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 11, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I should have known with that troll like Pika ava.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like how it makes him type J?mes  



LifeMaker said:


> So, we've still got nothin' then?



blame blaze for coming back too soon  

*[vote lynch noitora]* for absolutely no reason at all


----------



## Amrun (Feb 11, 2011)

James, so, you were completely trolling?

What if Blaze had an important role?  That's a good way to get a mislynch.

I don't like this gambit.  Blaze could have died, and as town, we need him.

Explain yourself, but I don't need to hear you talk before I do this.

*[vote lynch James]*

This game has a million true plebians who will follow any leader, and leading them purposefully down the path of a mislynch is pretty scummy.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 11, 2011)

^lol I don't blame you.







But sometimes even if you're annoyed by a townie trolling it's still a waste to lynch a townie. It only hurts us. I can still understand though.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not sure he is townie, though.

He obviously wanted to wait before you got on, which would have led to a lot of votes on you.   Even if it was revealed as a gambit later, you probably would have been lynched.

"Aw, shucks, guys! I was only trying to generate conversation! Change your votes now, please!"

Inactives don't change their votes... Blaze is lynched.

"I told you to change your votes!"

Mafia still gets you lynched but James isn't obvmafia.


See where I'm going with this?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 11, 2011)

I know...that was the part that annoyed me the most.




True he has nothing to show for himself. I guess the only thing going for him was that the mafia had a good night and therefore they would be very unlikely to waste a person sacrificing them especially when I don't have any protective role at night either.



Still we need to go for someone....


----------



## Amrun (Feb 11, 2011)

That's true.  They don't need to risk...

Their kill went through, right?  If not, maybe they tried to get you but you were protected.

Or maybe they just didn't want to risk killing you at night if you were given a bulletproof role (as you often are).


----------



## Blaze (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm more worried by the fact that I still have quiet a few votes...townies need to change it since mafia would not change it yet hoping they get lucky.



That just makes me annoyed with this trolling...would have enjoyed it if Sajin went for a person who was actual mafia.


Time for me to go. I'll be offline so someone make sure that these votes change when everyone comes online. Last thing we need is townies making a obvious mistake.


----------



## KBL (Feb 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH DIDI]
*
I don't understand the logic of his vote.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 11, 2011)

Honestly, before I read James' "gambit", I was ready to vote with him for a beginning vote, though I intended to change it when a real suspect presented himself (like James did).

You replaced out of games I'm in. Games are more fun when people participate.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 11, 2011)

Geez, you guys don't unite on anything:

Zabuza[1]- Zabuza

KBL[1]- Didi

Mangekyou SharingAL[1]- Blaze

ChaosReaper[1]- Noitora

Blaze[2]- Aiyanah, Sajin

Noitora[1]- James

James[1]- Amrun

Didi[1]- KBL


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 11, 2011)

James.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 11, 2011)

...

Well, I barely have any idea who to vote for now. I guess I'll go with Fear for his "we can do nothing as a Town" post. James and Zabuza look like townies to me btw (doubt they would do these gambits as mafia, even as giogio-worthy as they were) 

*[Vote lynch Fear]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

i love generics trolling 

*[change vote lynch chaosReaper]*
back to my original vote


----------



## MSAL (Feb 11, 2011)

The hell!

Blaze, where is the hint you said, i cant find it?

James


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 11, 2011)

Well having read everything I'm none the wiser but * vote lynch chaosreaper. * 

Gut instinct but no hard jazz alas....


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

James being James

minimal discussion this phase


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 11, 2011)

Mafia ate on top they probably don't want to sayu anything that'd give them away


----------



## Amrun (Feb 11, 2011)

James voted for Noitora, not me.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

i hope activity in here picks up later on


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 11, 2011)

This lynch is gonna be so random.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]*

Not that im accusing you, i just dont have anything atm, and i need to vote


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 11, 2011)

lynch noitora guys. trust me. y'all will see.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> lynch noitora guys. trust me. y'all will see.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

dammit James 
i cant trust that yellow mouse with a face like that
what are you scheming?


----------



## Aries (Feb 11, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *[vote lynch ChaosReaper]*
> 
> Lets get the ball rolling more so!





aiyanah said:


> i love generics trolling
> 
> *[change vote lynch chaosReaper]*
> back to my original vote





LifeMaker said:


> Well having read everything I'm none the wiser but * vote lynch chaosreaper. *
> 
> Gut instinct but no hard jazz alas....



I come back after finishing up my mafia game and I'm getting bandwagon


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

its like 3 votes
are you panicking cause you mafia?


----------



## Aries (Feb 11, 2011)

This just in: Joking around means you are panicking... Just for that your mafia scum Chaos... 100% percent confirmed. Don't worry my friend Chaos is just in denial right now since you've seen through his disguise and found him out...


----------



## Amrun (Feb 11, 2011)

Weird reaction, CR.  Three random votes when town is in flux mean nothing. Bringing attention to it like that makes you look suspicious.

I'm happy with James vote, though. He's pulling more shenanigans.


----------



## Aries (Feb 11, 2011)

I actually wasn't serious I just thought it was funny I had people trying to lynch me for being inactive because I was busy trying to end my mafia game. Just checked back and those 3 random votes for me mean I have a majority. Lynching me will be one of the dumbest things a townie can do at this stage of the game...


----------



## Sito (Feb 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch KBL]*

Random generator.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 11, 2011)

I went over it twice and I'm going with my initial feeling. This phase will possibly produce more options later. until then-

*[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

hasn't moved at all
:/


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm already unsure who to vote for and the lack of activity doesn't help. Though I don't understand... hopefully it's just a one off.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 11, 2011)

day one didn't leave any talking points :/
i'm not even sure if i should change my vote off CR


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch Fear]*


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 11, 2011)

Zabuza[1]- Zabuza

KBL[2]- Didi, Sito

Mangekyou SharingAL[1]- Blaze

ChaosReaper[3]- Noitora, aiyanah, Lifemaker

Noitora[1]- James

James[2]- Amrun, Chibason

Didi[1]- KBL

Fear[2]- Sajin, Sagemaster

Amrun[1]- Mangekyou SharingAL


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 12, 2011)

ye plebeians don't vote for me. wait until the conspirators saw my neck off my shoulders with jagged rocks stained with caesar's cum.  

only blaze understands me


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I'm still at a loss little seems to have happened overnight... CR might be townie though so... * [change vote lynch fear] *

still just a guesstimate though ...


----------



## Blaze (Feb 12, 2011)

So it's between Fear and ChaosReaper huh....unless everyone wants no lynch for today.


lol james


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 12, 2011)

i actually don't know whether they're mafia or not. there's a good chance neither of them are seeing as there are very few mafia. 

*[vote chaosreaper]* because he needs to concentrate on his mafia game


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 12, 2011)

*TWILIGHT! CICERO, BRUTUS, AND CAESAR, SEND IN ACTIONS.*

A note, you guys can send in actions before twilight, and if you could, it would be appreciated, seeing as how I will not get off work for twelve hours after I post this, and I'm leaving for it in two.

Anyway, remember, no posting.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 12, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Didi]*
Someone has to go.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 12, 2011)

lol Zabu


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

Phase still going?

*[Change Vote Lynch Fear]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 13, 2011)

*DAY PHASE 2 OVER!*

_Cicero and Brutus sat down for a drink._

Brutus: I've passed the torch on. I think I've found a conspirator.

Cicero: Everyone suspects him... it's too obvious. I'm afraid I sent a word in to the legionaires for another man...

Brutus: !?

Cicero: Trebonius. I believe him part of the Conspirators. I could've sworn I heard him speak to Publius, who had been dead, with no reply... these men have lost both their hearts and minds, speaking to a cadaver!

Brutus: If you say so, old friend... take a drink with me.

Cicero: That I will do...

*Didi (Trebonius) was lynched.*

----

Some of you may think these senator roles are useless. They're not.


----------



## Didi (Feb 13, 2011)

This is fucking bullshit because I did nothing suspicious

I wasn't even here

Cicero WILL be negged for this stupid lucky guess


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2011)

hey ETT
when will the next phase be up?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 15, 2011)

Ett got killed by Mafia


----------



## Fear (Feb 15, 2011)

I think he's away, because he hasn't posted in the other mafia games either. Give him some time.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 15, 2011)

He mentioned something school related last week I believe...


----------



## Amrun (Feb 15, 2011)

Chiba, go knock on his door and tell him to start dayphase.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 15, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Chiba, go knock on his door and tell him to start dayphase.



lmfao, we do live in the same city but I've never met him. Maybe at the next Mobi-con


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 15, 2011)

Sad to see this happen for a game with awesome potential


----------



## Amrun (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh well, it will pick back up.  Real life happens.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 15, 2011)

Whats happening?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 15, 2011)

will update the phase tonight, promise. Real life indeed happens, but I refuse to let this game die because my family decides to be a bitch every now and then (as was the reasons last time I had to duck out of being a mod, combined with my grandfather's surgery).

Chiba knocking on my door would be amusing


----------



## KBL (Feb 15, 2011)

It's ok ETT.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 15, 2011)

lol "My family decides to be a bitch"..."My grandpa's surgery"


----------



## Fear (Feb 15, 2011)

The family being a bitch can be giggled upon at best, but what's funny about someone's Grandfather having surgery?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 15, 2011)

HS Must be in hospial with Grandpa,
Grandpa your sissy boy is laughing at you. slay him.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh no no no. Its funny that he said they were been bitches, then mentioned his grandpa's surgery. Never mind...


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2011)

Life can be a bitch at times.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 15, 2011)

i'll bet i died


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 16, 2011)

*NIGHT PHASE 2 OVER!*

_Antony sat beside one of his most loyal partners. They had bonded since the death of Octavian; he had been like a third member._

Antony: It is a shame...

???: Inde-!?

_A hail of arrows came forward through the desert._

Caesarion: You've messed with the wrong man. Rome is mine! The Ptol-

Mark Antony: I have no time for a false Caesar, come, now, friend.

???: Indeed.

_The two rode their horses to Caesarion's legion, on horseback with swords ready. The thirty men in the division were taken aback by their bravery and were swiftly cut down in nearly an instant._

Caesarion: !?

Mark Antony: Ye have peddled where ye are not welcome.

???: Indeed. Such a pitiful creature...

Mark Antony: Not even worth killing...

Caesarion: Damn ye, Roman bastards!

_Caesarion retreated alone, cursing his defeat. The curtains close, and open to another scene. Cicero lies dead on the floor, with Casca standing over his lifeless body._

Casca: You could've been such a great man... Trebonius loved you as kin. Ye plotted his death... for what? For Caesar! Such horror... His death will be swift, after all... I see a Soothsayer in the glint of your cold, dead eyes...

_Casca puts his hand over Cicero's eyes, closing them and whispering apologies. The curtains close._

*Caesarion was stopped from making his kill by Antony.
Casca killed Zabuza (Cicero).*



*DAY PHASE 3 BEGINS!*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 16, 2011)

*Tige321 has been modkilled, as per her own request. Her role was "plebeian/generic townie."*

Furthermore, if someone could message all living players (preferably my sub-mod ) it would be much appreciated. It was hard enough to keep my promise of getting this up tonight. Hope you guys are okay with the wait. It should be a bit easier the following few nights. I'm off of work for awhile.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Town, noooooooooooooooooooo.  This is looking soooo bad for us.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll help them out a bit. In the first lynch write-up, there was a hint to the identity of Decius.

In the write-up that lynched Didi, there was a hint of one of the mafia, but a role was not disclosed.

And in the last write-up, there was a hint towards who the unknown fellow's role was.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 16, 2011)

Fuck you Zabuza for screwing up Didi.

And thank you for hosting ETT!


----------



## Noitora (Feb 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Maybe he's having some weird object removed from his anus?
> 
> Anyway *[vote lynch Amrun]*
> 
> The reaction to that write-up is exaggerated. TOO MANY O'S



And Amrun isn't one to put a crying tomato commonly, which could imply he is acting. Internet acting.

*[vote lynch Amrun]*

Will go with this, if it is wrong, I know who to vote next.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 16, 2011)

Noitora said:


> And Amrun isn't one to put a crying tomato commonly, which could imply *he* is acting. Internet acting.
> 
> *[vote lynch Amrun]*
> 
> Will go with this, if it is wrong, I know who to vote next.



Amrun is a she..

That said, that was very hammy, cheesy overreaction

*[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]*


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 16, 2011)

I concur.

*[vote lynch Amrun]*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay, I see what you're saying with that, but I generally always comment on whether or not it was a good night for town. Here's a hint: it was shitty as hell! It annoyed me. I expressed that. I was also being a bit silly.

And Noitoira, you're wrong. I love the tomatos and use them all the time.  Don't use a meta argument on me if you're just going to be dead wrong. You don't even know my gender.

Homestuck, you find me fishy in every game we're in together at the moment. What gives? It's not like it's likely I'm mafia in all of them. 

Should I vote Noitoira for bad reasoning or for CR for mindlessly bandwagoning... Again?

*[vote lynch noitoira]*


----------



## Sajin (Feb 16, 2011)

*[Vote lynch SageMaster]*

The way he hopped on the wagon is eyebrow raising, he talked about how we should scumhunt but I haven't seen him do that in this game at all.

The Amrun wagon looks too easy so I doubt she's mafia at this point.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Oops, I meant SageMaster in my previous post.

Yeah, his hop on was suspicious.

But Noitoira's argument was bad. It looked like he was trying to fake scumhunt to me so it didn't seem like bandwagoning.

I'm so torn.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 16, 2011)

I see your point. I'll probably switch to Noi if SM won't have enough votes, he just looks more guilty imo. At least Noi had _some_ reasoning.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

If SM gets some votes and Noi doesn't, I'll switch.

In fact I forgot he talked about scumhunting and that DOES make him look more guilty.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2011)

sus activity in this phase already 
James was rather interesting last phase
*[vote lynch James]*
until he gives me a reason not to


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2011)

^ go read the previous phase


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2011)

your asking the wrong person not to be difficult
there wasn't that much activity last phase anyway


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 16, 2011)

[*Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi *]
My grandpa is now sick and might need surgery aswell. I am blaming you.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't vote for a townie, and you seem oddly offended by a vote in a game, seems like more acting to me.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 16, 2011)

oh wait HS wasnt even in this game


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> So aiyanah just doesn't want to vote for amrun



i see no reason to vote for Amrun
if my vote is needed for majority later then i will vote her 
did you even read through the last phase?


----------



## Fear (Feb 16, 2011)

Why are we voting Amrun again?

Anyways....



EnterTheTao said:


> Decius: Oh, *great* Caesar, there are rumors of conspiracy against thy rule...



I noticed that ETT italicized the word _''great.''_ However, the word was then used in a normal manner an no longer emphasized as the dialogue continued. 

What do we associate with the word ''great'' with? In mind, things like the Queen, King, Emperors, Leaders, Sorcerers and Lords. All of these status' share the mutual bestowing of the word _great._ What else? *MASTERS.* Servants usually address their higher-ups as masters - something Decius did in the first write-up.

So by that:

*[Vote Lynch SageMaster]*

I believe he is Decius.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch SageMaster]*

I trust this logic more than 'ooooo logic. Like The logic where I was killed because i was last to vote for Aiyanah in OOC


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Homestuck, go read the last phase before you accuse people of shit.

James was shady as fuck and I wouldn't mind voting for him again.

However, in this case, the clue about SageMaster pushes me in his direction since I already suspected him.

*[change vote lynch sagemaster]*

Noi: I still have my eye on you. I wasn't upset about the vote, but bad reasoning always sticks out to me. It was a perfect place for mafia to try and build the case.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2011)

neither wagon looks appealing right now
i'll stick with James for the moment


----------



## Chibason (Feb 16, 2011)

So we found a clue and potentially a baddie.
*
[Vote Lynch SageMaster]*


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 16, 2011)

Sigh. Townies. Alright, it's time to clear my name.

First of all, I admit I've been lazy when casting my votes. My vote for Amrun was made early in the morning just a few minutes before I left for college. I just posted my vote because I liked Noi's reasoning at the moment. It was just a vote to start some discussion.

Second, Fear's logic for voting for me is kinda exaggerated. There's nothing suspicious about ETT writing "oh great ceasar" in his write-up. Linking that to me is grasping at straws to justify my lynch.

I have a good ability this time, so I will pay more attention to the game from now on. However, I still gonna keep my vote for Amrun because of how she strongly reacted for just a few votes.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 16, 2011)

* [Vote Lynch Jαmes] *

Last phase was indeed suspicious, and i'm not getting a vibe from sagemaster... not that that says much of course being as i'm not getting vibe from most people atm


----------



## Blaze (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool, ETA so everything is back to normal now...


James is a weird one. Last phase he was trying to troll and get some talk going. Although what he did was very risky.

Amrun is being overacting type post(I do find those annoying)

Noitora with 2 posts.

shocked.img


----------



## Blaze (Feb 16, 2011)

Read from here:



Remember at that time no one knew what to do. So I understood some parts of his reasoning but that was quiet dangerous since if I was offline...he was trying to do the Zabuza did at Noi's game..


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2011)

you should totally check back home's


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm willing to vote for James again.  I didn't this phase because I tried to get that going last phase and no one paid any attention to me.

I wasn't over-reacting to votes on me and idk where that impression is coming from.  I made my defense against the meager case and then used what posts there were to start garnering some suspicions.

But whatever. Don't care.

Notice how SM has an "important role" but doesn't even say whether the role is town or not.

For the record, I do think the clue on him is a stretch, but the clue isn't why I'm voting for him.

I'll be happy to lynch James for his suspicious shenanigans instead, though.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think James would be stupid enough to do that as Mafia.

Unless that's what he _wants_ us to think.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2011)

i blame his ava


----------



## Sajin (Feb 16, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I don't think James would be stupid enough to do that as Mafia.
> 
> Unless that's what he _wants_ us to think.



That's pretty much why I think he's pro-town.

Dunno, I don't think I'll be changing my vote at this moment since Sage's defence doesn't really have a lot of substance behind it and his play still looks scummy to me.
However I'm also starting to suspect Amrun more and more since she seems willing to vote for just about anyone.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Where are you getting the impression I'm willing to lynch anyone?

I'm willing to lynch two people: James and SageMaster.

I voted for Noi early on to get his reaction. I got it and was mostly satisfied.  Look at how succesful reaction fishing was in the Transformers game, for example.

Sage, however, had a scummy reaction in the same situation.

James I built a case on yesterday so I feel no need to do it again.  I think his ploy was intended to get Blaze lynched and make it look like an accident.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 16, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch SageMaster]*

I'll play ball with this one.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 16, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Where are you getting the impression I'm willing to lynch anyone?
> 
> I'm willing to lynch two people: James and SageMaster.
> 
> ...



Ah, forgot you already wanted to lynch James last phase. Nevermind.


----------



## Sito (Feb 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]* (with his special 'A' tho) 

Read last phase and he was shady, 
so anyone know who Antony protected?


----------



## Fear (Feb 16, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Sigh. Townies. Alright, it's time to clear my name.
> 
> First of all, I admit I've been lazy when casting my votes. My vote for Amrun was made early in the morning just a few minutes before I left for college. I just posted my vote because I liked Noi's reasoning at the moment. It was just a vote to start some discussion.
> 
> ...



It's not just, you see. I wouldn't make a big deal about one word, believe me. The fact that ETT said there was a clue linking to Decius' role made me wonder. The word _great _was italicized, and it was the only word to have been done so.

I may be wrong of course, but that's the only lead I have. I'd rather try and look for clues then just vote recklessy without thought.



Homestuck said:


> *[change vote lynch fear]*
> 
> I'm going to pretend it's cause of what Sage said but really it's just because fear called me an imbecile this one time.



Fuck you.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> That means you Sajin because I know you secretly want to protect me all the time even though you vote for me and t alk like you want me dead.



Coming from a person who follows my wise advice for investigations even though he votes for me and claims that everything I say is bullshit


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 16, 2011)

discussion.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Wait when was this?



Same game, I said UD should be investigated and you immediately tracked him


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2011)

he's gonna claim ignorance to your post


----------



## MSAL (Feb 16, 2011)

@ Amrun

I havnt got any canon proof you are mafia, but the reason i voted for you is simple enough. That type of cheesy reaction you gave is a good way for a mafia to try and blend in straight after a townie death to try and avoid any incurring suspicion before the shitstorm commences.

I could be totally wrong, but ive seen this done before. Hell, [insider secret]ive done this before[/insider secret] in other mafia games.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

@Al:

I didn't go after YOUR vote for a reason.  While I do this in every game and every alignment I'm in, I understand the reasoning.

Vote for me if you think I'm suspicious.  I don't find your suspicion suspicious, unlike others.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 16, 2011)

Amrun said:


> @Al:
> 
> I didn't go after YOUR vote for a reason.  While I do this in every game and every alignment I'm in, I understand the reasoning.
> 
> Vote for me if you think I'm suspicious.  I don't find your suspicion suspicious, unlike others.



Well that was my reasoning anyway. I have my eye cast on other people, like you do..Although one or two others different.

I dont have any concrete proof..But that was my initial thought. I dont always believe in bandwagons as needless towmies get taken out and mafia coil inside them....

Ill keep my eyes open though.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 16, 2011)

I am sorry about not doing my Sub-mod duties ETT. I will try to be more active, however, with the other mafia games and RL, I may be unable to even do a vote count. Sorry! I will try though.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 16, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am sorry about not doing my Sub-mod duties ETT. I will try to be more active, however, with the other mafia games and RL, I may be unable to even do a vote count. Sorry! I will try though.



I think a few of us have become overextended atm


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Who else do you have your eye on, Al?


----------



## MSAL (Feb 16, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Who else do you have your eye on, Al?



I wont reveal everyone yet, because i want to investigate more.

Hyper wolfy and James are two, though.

Blaze im also keeping my eye on.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 16, 2011)

Everyone is keeping an eye on everybody. That is the game.


I'm more saddened that more players are not active...I feel like I'm playing is a very small number of player. How are we supposed to do something if so many seem to be inactive...will be funny if we were all townies arguing.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 16, 2011)

i'm actually suspicious  now i feel important  

but only blaze understands me. and sajin. can the people who think i'm suspicious really not see i was trolling? i was hoping blaze was mafia. there were two things i wanted to happen with that trolling. 

1. that people actually talk provided blaze wouldn't talk first, and 
2. that blaze would turn out mafia. 

those two failed. but in a good way. because i believe blaze and apparently so do many of you, which is also a good thing. now if i were mafia, that would be dumb. it would risk the whole conspirators. it's actually an independent thing to do. 

oh and i have given similar clues to blaze's. ye stubborn plebeians


----------



## Blaze (Feb 16, 2011)

Please tell me you were going to say wait until I come back online. It would have been terrible had I been lynched and then if that was not enough you would have been lynched as well no matter what you said.

Thin line you walked on, James. Just be grateful that I did not have a role that could put us in trouble. Still, at least know one will waste there time and look for better targets.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 16, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i'm actually suspicious  now i feel important
> 
> but only blaze understands me. and sajin. c*an the people who think i'm suspicious really not see i was trolling*? i was hoping blaze was mafia. there were two things i wanted to happen with that trolling.



Thats what you get for being too facetious


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 16, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Please tell me you were going to say wait until I come back online. It would have been terrible had I been lynched and then if that was not enough you would have been lynched as well no matter what you said.



i... think so? 



> Thin line you walked on, James. Just be grateful that I did not have a role that could put us in trouble. Still, at least know one will waste there time and look for better targets.



lol so true. it was a good thing you came back on earlier. at least you're confirmed townie now, or as close to confirmed as confirmed can be. and if by any chance you turn out to be mafia then i will haunt you forever  

just showed how truly sad i was about this game. not that i don't like it, i really do, just that i couldn't do much with my role and with the inactivity at that. i thought it'd be a lot busier given we're only few in number and all.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 16, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Thats what you get for being too facetious


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

James:  I know you want everyone to think you were trolling, but I just don't think I buy it.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 16, 2011)

You guys have trouble coming to consensus.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 16, 2011)

I think I gave my reason why it might be james is unlikely to be mafia. It happened very early, no one labeled james as suspicious, mafia had a good kill.

However even then I actually think that this is a good move if you were a mafia player but again you have to be bordeline stupid or brave to do it so in early place.

Damn, I can see both sides to it.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 16, 2011)

Amrun said:


> James:  I know you want everyone to think you were trolling, but I just don't think I buy it.



i don't blame you. this is the first time i've trolled. because this is the first time i've actually had the compulsion and stimuli to, given the circumstances last phase. but now i'm glad to see activity is returning.  

i just don't want the townies to waste a lynch on me. i know there are only few mafia. and that makes them harder to spot. they can more easily blend in. 

mafia will not kill me now because they know i'm useless, or they can. either way it won't be traumatic for me


----------



## MSAL (Feb 16, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> You guys have trouble coming to consensus.



We have ourselves a good ol' Mexican standoff!


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2011)

as James mentions activity getting good again it all goes away
*[change vote lynch SageMaster]*
lets decide on a lynch for the phase


----------



## MSAL (Feb 16, 2011)

^ The Pikachu effect


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 16, 2011)

*DAY PHASE UPDATE!*

_A soothsayer sat before Caesar, who dismounted his horse, Calpurnia, to speak with her._

Soothsayer: Beware the ides of March.

Caesar: !?

Soothsayer: Your death is sure to come should ye not be prepared.

Caesar: Wench... I am Caesar, I never die...

Soothsayer: Become less arrogant, lest you be betrayed by a good man... the noblest of all the Romans...

Caesar: Your warnings... I shall consider them.

_Curtains close._

*THE SOOTHSAYER HAS DECIDED TO WARN THE TOWN OF THE IDES OF MARCH, WHICH ARE SET TO OCCUR TOMORROW ON DAY PHASE 4!*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh sheesh y'all...


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe you'll have active discussion _now_.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2011)

oh shit
so its happening next phase?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 16, 2011)

Yup. Next phase Caesar or Calpurnia will be given the choice to sacrifice.

If Calpurnia offers to sacrifice before Caesar, she will not be immediately sacrifice; Caesar may void her sacrifice and sacrifice himself, even if he does it second.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey, Caesar... whomever you are, step up, please.

If I die again this way like I did in Chibason's game, I'll be so sad.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 16, 2011)

Mafia gonna get an Assassin if Caesar steps up. 

We are in a pickle, fellas.

If Calpurnia does it, who will be the unlucky Townie?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2011)

if Caesar sacrifices to stop it then Brutus goes to the mafia's side :/
should he still do it?


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd say Calpurnia does it.

It depends what our numbers are like right now though, because we'll lose two people...

Then again, if Caesar does it we lose two people and Mafia gain an Assassin.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 16, 2011)

Just to throw this out here as an extra fun troll. The random townie that Calpurnia takes with her cannot be a plebeian/generic townie.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 16, 2011)

FFFUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, yeah, I forgot about that part.  I just went back and read.

Calpurnia should do it, then.  That's safer.

But I hope at least one of them are active....


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm gonna hit the hay...

This could all go terribly wrong...

Calpurnia, be a hero.

Caesar, don't sacrifice yourself after Calpurnia already has, you are more important.

Both of you, be fucking active.

Whoever randomly dies, God bless your soul.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, no, a major role?

What if it's our vig? Then we don't have any kills.  

Yes, that was sarcasm.

Idk even know who should do it anymore.  Just someone better sacrifice or fits will be thrown and negs will be had after the game.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 16, 2011)

That's the trick... you can trust Calpurnia to do it, but if she doesn't get there in time next day phase, and Caesar doesn't make a decision by then, three townies die.

If Caesar makes a decision, he voids the opportunity for Calpurnia to step up and guarantees that only he dies, but you lose Brutus to the Conspirators'. Hard stuff, isn't it?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree Calpurnia sacrificing herself is the best option. The losses will hurt, but a Mafia Assassin is the last thing we need.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 16, 2011)

So a pleb can't sacrifice...damn.




Useless all the way!!!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 16, 2011)

This is Rome, Blaze.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 16, 2011)

Mafia are going to be enjoying this like fuck.

ETT, you've really fucked us with this one. 

I'm not looking forward to reading up tomorrow.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 16, 2011)

At any rate, that happens next phase. There's still a lynch now, you know. I will write the write-up for that tomorrow, either in the morning or at night (that would be writing it late ).

And blame Caesarion, Wez. I expected Octavian to balance all this out.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 16, 2011)

What's the vote count again? I should vote as well.



Sacrifice was important way to go out with a  bang...but Rome is harsh on us plebs.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2011)

i'll do a vote count later if one hasn't been made


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 16, 2011)

The vote count is basically a bandwagon against me. 

I'm so damn tired, so I don't have time to make a good defense to change your minds. I'll just say I have a great role to help townies at night. I'm sorry I failed you and didn't pay enough attention to the ga,e.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 17, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Just to throw this out here as an extra fun troll. The random townie that Calpurnia takes with her cannot be a plebeian/generic townie.



then i'm safe!  

i say calpurnia does it.

no i think caesar should kill himself. i think the mafia are bound to find brutus anyway.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes I'd say calpurnia should do the sacrificial mojo


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2011)

*votes:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Homestuck* -> Amrun > Fear
*Noitora* -> Amrun > SageMaster
*Mangekyou SharingAL* -> Amrun > SageMaster
*SageMaster* -> Amrun
*Amrun* -> Noitora > SageMaster
*Sajin* -> SageMaster
*aiyanah* -> Jαmes > SageMaster
*Hyper_Wolfy* -> Hiruzen Sarutobi > SageMaster
*Fear* -> SageMaster
*Chibason* -> SageMaster
*LifeMaker* -> Jαmes > SageMaster
*Sito* -> Jαmes > SageMaster
*Jαmes* - SageMaster
*Blaze* -> SageMaster
*Wez ★* -> SageMaster

*Fear -> 1 votes
SageMaster -> 13 votes*


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 17, 2011)

*[vote lynch sagemastaaaaaahhhhh]*


----------



## Blaze (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Ay for the vote count....so no real defense by Sage.

*[Vote SageMaster]*

Let's hope we get this one.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SAGEMASTER]*

Speed things up abit. No defence anyway.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 17, 2011)

* [change vote lynch sagemaster] * might as well get it done


----------



## MSAL (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree lets get this phase over with.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH SAGEMASTER]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm feeling more confident.

SM has been posting a bunch elsewhere.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 17, 2011)

Lack of defense is telling.



Prove us wrong, Sage.


----------



## Sito (Feb 17, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH SAGEMASTER]*

well


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2011)

Sage still hasn't posted?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 17, 2011)

Never ending day phasssssse.

Sage threw a white flag, I guess.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 17, 2011)

He posted saying he was too tired to defend.

That was ages ago.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 17, 2011)

I know I should be putting a better defense, but I'm not really feeling like it. 

1- I'm not gonna change enough minds to save my ass.

2- I haven't been paying much attention to the game so I don't really have much to say.

I'll lol when you find out I'm the bodyguard though.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 17, 2011)

.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 17, 2011)

What is this I don't even


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2011)

Sage


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 17, 2011)

.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 17, 2011)

Mindfuckery? 

Why would you say you're not going to defend yourself as it's too late to change minds, then immediately outright role reveal?

Unless you really don't give a darn.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 17, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Unless you really don't give a darn.



Bingo.

As I said, I didn't pay enough attention to the game and I don't have time to change minds. Phase should be over as soon as Tao gets here.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2011)

lol sagemaster


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

what the fuck we're gonna lose


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 18, 2011)

SageMaster is being lynched and no one seems to care :/


----------



## Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

Damn it Sage he's bent on trolling. Could be right or wrong. 50/50


Unless he comes out...


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 18, 2011)

Though he says he doesn't have time to change minds it's been a long time.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

My dick is ready to go back in my pants. If he just says no.






So he can't claim we gang banged him without his consent.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 18, 2011)

man this phase is never gonna end 

I thought it would be over by now.

Well, I just logged in. I have time to persuade you to change your vote, I guess.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 18, 2011)

Blaze said:


> My dick is ready to go back in my pants. If he just says no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


                        .


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 18, 2011)

Blaze said:


> My dick is ready to go back in my pants. If he just says no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you having a J Session when you type this


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 18, 2011)

Blaze said:


> My dick is ready to go back in my pants. If he just says no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Are you having a J Session when you type this




Now you know why I'm so good.



It heightens your senses. Finding scum becomes easier.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 18, 2011)

ETT will end the phase as you start defending yourself.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 18, 2011)

Sage you gonna get gangbanged if you dont tell us not to


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay:

1-I'm the bodyguard.

2- I was really busy with college and other internets stuff before so I didn't have time to post in the game

3- Since I don't know wtf is going on any longer, I'm just having a good time and trolling since I'm gonna die anyways.

I'm telling the truth. It actually makes sense, bro.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 18, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> Sage you gonna get gangbanged if you dont tell us not to



MAYBE IT WAS ALL PART OF THE PLAN TO GET GANGBANGED

KEIKAKU DOORI


----------



## Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope someone counter claims....


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 18, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I hope someone counter claims....



There's a reason no one hasn't.

Cause I'm him.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

Well now we know your role...I'm just waiting for a few mins to see if someone says anything to counter claim it.


Other than that can I ask why you took so damn long...seriously it could not have been that hard to type I'm a bodyguard. 


It just feels like a mafia thing to do but given the smoothness of your lynch it also be mafia influencing it,

Anyway *[Unvote Sage]*


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 18, 2011)

I had already posted it before.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, w/e, Bodyguard isn't an overly important role so I'll change my vote until someone counterclaims, I guess.

*[Change vote lynch Noitora]*


----------



## Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you...cool. I forgot about it then.


So time to change plans again guys.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

1. Fear
4. Chibason
10. ChaosReaper
11. KBL
13. Noitora
14. Homestuck
16. Avalon
19. Sitό


Where are these guys....we need them. Some of them have to be mafia though.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 18, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> 2- I was really busy with college and other internets stuff before so I didn't have time to post in the game



But, you were here and you had ample opportunity to make a case for yourself..yet you just posted nonsense instead of trying to convince us. 

I personally don't believe you...and I'm surprised Blaze is buying it...

I don't want to lose a townie..but I'm going to give it a little more time.

*EDIT*Blaze I'm at work but I came home on my lunch hour.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

Given we townies are struggling with losing good roles and inactives. I rather not take a risk on sage unless someone counter claims.



Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 18, 2011)

Wheres ETT.Is he banned from the internet for life? He's got a sick grandpa and probaly hes parent bitching about coming on too much. Are we continuing or canceling this.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 18, 2011)

Fear started the wagon on Sage
would be nice if he was here :/


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 18, 2011)

HW, you seem in a rush for this phase to end...

Mafia hoping we lynch the Bodyguard...?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 18, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*
I mean no activity is bad enough and only around 300 posts,Not sure are we even continuing.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 18, 2011)

Vote no lynch? 

Btw I think I was the one who started the Sage wagon, but since he claimed a fairly unimpontant role I see no reason to lynch him atm. Blaze is right.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 18, 2011)

TBH i dont care if i die,with this useless role .
I hate games with no activity and moderator dissapeared,I am going to quit if ETT doesnt come back tommorow.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

I will go with Fear 

*[Vote Fear]

*Hoping he will post now that i voted for him given he is only posting once, I think.


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 18, 2011)

Chibason said:


> But, you were here and you had ample opportunity to make a case for yourself..yet you just posted nonsense instead of trying to convince us.
> 
> I personally don't believe you...and I'm surprised Blaze is buying it...
> 
> ...



That was because the 24 hours had passed. I figured "what's the point of defending myself if day phase is already over?"

Extended day phase is actually helping us a lot to narrow down the mafia.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 18, 2011)

Blaze said:


> 1. Fear
> 4. Chibason
> 10. ChaosReaper
> 11. KBL
> ...



Been mad busy with school, but I got a long weekend now so expect me to be active...until Tuesday.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 18, 2011)

easiest way to get someone talking
*[change vote lynch Fear]*
he'll say something when he comes around again


----------



## Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

Good..looks like people are coming out of there hiding place.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 18, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH FEAR]*

I have no basis for this but we need to get the game moving. 

Ive been mad busy lately thats why i havnt had chance to post much.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

I think I know were HS is coming from..if I'm guessing it right.

*[Unvote Fear]

[Change Lynch KBL]
*


----------



## MSAL (Feb 18, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> *[change vote lynch mangekyou sharingal]*



Trying to trap me are you or bring in some action to the thread 

I assure you im not mafia


----------



## Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Noitora (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey, I'm here, what day phase are we on? And also I'm a townie, and so is KBL Blaze, don't vote for him.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 18, 2011)

Isnt Hiruzen suppoed to take over if ETT is not here 

I thought that was the idea of him being official sub mod.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

I unvoted and thanks for that.

*[Unvote KBL]


*I'm changing votes as much a prostitute gets fucked.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 18, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> That was because the 24 hours had passed. I figured "what's the point of defending myself if day phase is already over?"
> 
> Extended day phase is actually helping us a lot to narrow down the mafia.



Ok I'll consider it since no one has counter claimed. 

*[Vote Lynch Fear]*


----------



## MSAL (Feb 18, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Why would you automatically assume I'm trying to trap you unless you know that you are something I should be trying to trap?



I dont know i was asking you that


----------



## Noitora (Feb 18, 2011)

Sagemaster is possible bodyguard? He just threw that out there didn't he.

*[Unvote Sagemaster]* I'll trust him for now, we'll find out if he is lying sooner or later.

*[Vote Lynch Fear]*


----------



## Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

Since HS was playing around I better get back to my initial vote.
*[Change Vote Lynch Fear]*


----------



## MSAL (Feb 18, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> I trapped you?
> 
> I might just keep my vote on our buddy AL over here



Lynch me and one of the generals will be upset


----------



## MSAL (Feb 18, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> generals are assholes



True but they are still generals ..


Anyhow is Hiruzen gonna take over whilst ETT is away?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 18, 2011)

^ that would be the best plan
does he have a role list?


----------



## MSAL (Feb 18, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> ^ that would be the best plan
> does he have a role list?



Well id hope it would be common sense to provide the sub-mod with a role list especially when he isnt participating in the game.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 18, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> *[vote lynch sajin]*





Since Noi seems to have an investigative role of some sort,* [Change vote lynch Fear]* This sure is a busy phase.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyanah]* mafia blending in while townies are in chaos


----------



## Amrun (Feb 18, 2011)

*[vote lynch fear]

*Just so we lynch someone with a chance of being mafia.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

Amrun said:


> *[vote lynch fear]
> 
> *Just so we lynch someone with a chance of being mafia.



inb4 you're mafia


----------



## Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

Everytime a phase is stalled I have this damn feeling that our votes are wrong. That we are being manipulated by mafia







I hate this feeling.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Everytime a phase is stalled I have this damn feeling that our votes are wrong. That we are being manipulated by mafia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no i can't fight this feeling anymore.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 18, 2011)

This is horrible, honestly.

This ruins games. :/


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

Amrun said:


> This is horrible, honestly.
> 
> This ruins games. :/



says the manipulator extraordinaire


----------



## Amrun (Feb 18, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> says the manipulator extraordinaire



Why do you say that?


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Why do you say that?



i get that impression from you


----------



## Amrun (Feb 18, 2011)

If this were the Bleach game, maybe then... I am leading their lynches there and it annoys me. SHEEEEEEEEEEP.

But here, not so much.   Games this slow it's hard to get anything done as any role.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

Amrun said:


> If this were the Bleach game, maybe then... I am leading their lynches there and it annoys me. SHEEEEEEEEEEP.
> 
> But here, not so much.   Games this slow it's hard to get anything done as any role.



yeah you're probably town by the way you keep repeating how you're willing to vote me again


----------



## Amrun (Feb 18, 2011)

>pulls shifty shenanigans

>suspects when people find it suspicious


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

Amrun said:


> >pulls shifty shenanigans
> 
> >suspects when people find it suspicious



i was suspecting only you since you were so hellbent on not believing what i did as merely those - shenanigans


----------



## Amrun (Feb 18, 2011)

I just think it's out of character for you.

I'm not pushing it hard.  This latest phase has made me re-think, though, obviously, as I haven't voted for you once.

But if you really are town, that was a really anti-town troll.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I just think it's out of character for you.
> 
> I'm not pushing it hard.  This latest phase has made me re-think, though, obviously, as I haven't voted for you once.
> 
> But if you really are town, that was a really anti-town troll.



mafia cannot be trolled anyway, unless it's by another faction or the mod himself  

that's why i said i think you're townie


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 19, 2011)

this phase is still going


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 19, 2011)

Someone is finally "taking care" of the Mafia Mods.

Controversy.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 19, 2011)

elaborate on 'taking care'?


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, you'd like that wouldn't you, aiyanah?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 19, 2011)

He means that Fear and ETT both disappeared, so he's implying someone is offing them, a la mafia games.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 19, 2011)

but its impossible to kill mafia mods
they almost always die at the start of their games :/


----------



## Amrun (Feb 19, 2011)

He means irl, aiyanah...


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 19, 2011)

did the mafia get to him and tell him to run a simulation for their take over the world plan?

poor Tao
simulating a 6 billion player game


----------



## Chibason (Feb 19, 2011)

Lot of disrespect to the never ending night phase going on in here..


----------



## Amrun (Feb 19, 2011)

It isn't night phase, Chiba.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 19, 2011)

Amrun said:


> It isn't night phase, Chiba.



What?! Lol, well then this game has gotten out of hand...

Perhaps someone should tally the votes, or declare no lynch and act as if its night phase..


----------



## Amrun (Feb 19, 2011)

>implying i'm unlazy enough to tally votes


Otherwise agree, but we shouldn't declare no-lynch.  We'll let Tao decide what to do.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 19, 2011)

It is up to Tao..Fear has the most votes.

I'll go back and get an exact count now. Maybe that will help ETT somewhat..


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 19, 2011)

Town wins by default.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 19, 2011)

*Vote Tally*​

*Homestuck*-Mangekyou SharingAL
*Noitora*-Fear
*Mangekyou SharingAL*-Fear
*SageMaster*-Amrun
*Amrun*-Fear
*Sajin*-Fear
*aiyanah*-Fear
*Hyper Wolfy*-no lynch
*Fear*-SageMaster
*Chibason*-Fear
*LifeMaker*-SageMaster
*Sito*-SageMaster
*James*-aiyanah
*Blaze*-Fear
*Wez*-SageMaster

*Fear*-7
Sagemaster-4
Ms AL-1
Amrun-1
aiyanah-1
No lynch-1


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2011)

Avalon said:


> Town wins by default.



No! 

Slay the dictator, go conspirators!


----------



## Chibason (Feb 19, 2011)

Question- Are Avalon, KBL, and ChaosReaper all dead in this game?

They haven't voted. With as much time as we've been given everyone should have had a chance to vote. 

I'm tempted to end this phase as a favor to ETT...


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 19, 2011)

we'll just wait for ETT


----------



## Amrun (Feb 19, 2011)

They are alive in this game.

PM them and tell them to vote?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Fear] *


----------



## Fear (Feb 19, 2011)

I am here. Had a problem with the int0rnetz (people know this).
*
[Change Vote No Lynch]*

Since Sage claimed to be a townie and nobody is denying the fact that he is. I thought my clue was pretty decent though. Oh well.


----------



## Sito (Feb 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Fear] *

I need to subcribe to this thread 

I always wait for the pms.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 19, 2011)

You should always subscribe to threads, especially since you're hard to PM with your stupid special character.


----------



## Sito (Feb 19, 2011)

What stupid special character?

my 'S'?


----------



## MSAL (Feb 19, 2011)

Why hasnt Hiruzen ended this phase?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 19, 2011)

Sito got a name change
and now we're spamming


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 19, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> Sito got a name change
> and now we're spamming



Well, what else can we do in an eternal day phase?


----------



## Fear (Feb 19, 2011)

Why are people still voting for me? Despite me changing my votes?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm this close to giving up the game...this close.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't do it, Blaze. 

I think we should decide not to talk anymore in this thread until the next dayphase.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 19, 2011)

how close is close?

is it this close |_____________________________|?
or is it this close |_|?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 19, 2011)

This close |_|


----------



## Amrun (Feb 19, 2011)

His grandpa was having surgery.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 19, 2011)

i do suppose that is reason enough to wait patiently


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 20, 2011)

Finally, I come to end the phase. It seems Fear now has the most votes.  ...

Here's your lynch.

*DAY PHASE ENDS!*

_Curtains open as Caesar stands triumphant._

Caesar: These men, they think they could bring me with the Ides of March, but today, friends, I reveal I have found the man responsible for the crime to come. Should I kill the man who would destroy thine Caesar?

Plebeians: Yay! 

*The plebeians put their thumbs down, revealing the same gesture that kills gladiators. Caesar grins and motions for the prisoner to be brought before his execution.*

???: Great Caesar... maybe this isn't too bad.

Caesar: Oh, traitor? Admitting?

???: My mind has drifted to treason to you, to Rome... it is unfair... I must admit, I have been pressured to be against thy rule.

Caesar: Oh, now? By whom? Speak now and Rome may spare ye yet!

Plebeians: Yay! Spare ye yet!

???: I suppose so... Ca-

_A single arrow was shot, piercing through the heart of the prisoner immediately. The man had been in chains, and his head drooped. Brutus, the noblest man in all of Rome, lay dead. Caesar weeps, curtains close._

*Fear (Brutus) has been lynched.*

*NIGHT PHASE BEGINS!*

-----

Alright, guys. send in your actions. sorry about the delay, from now on, if there's any problem at all, I will have someone (either Hiruzen, someone else, etc.) write a write-up or I will simply announce events rather than a write-up and skip the write-up for that phase.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 21, 2011)

*NIGHT PHASE ENDS!*

Due to time constraints, a proper write-up will be delivered later.

*SageMaster (Artemidorus) has been double killed by both Casca and Caesarion.*

start discussing; Ides of March will occur at the end of this phase.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 21, 2011)

Well looks like sage was telling the truth


----------



## MSAL (Feb 21, 2011)

Fucking ides of march


----------



## Blaze (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn that was shitty. 

Shame I have to go to sleep now when the thread is open.

*[Vote Lifemaker]


*In case I miss the phase.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 21, 2011)

The ides of march wont kill me anyway


----------



## MSAL (Feb 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LIFEMAKER]*

Work time for me.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 21, 2011)

James won't die in the Ides of March?

James is not a townie.

*[vote lynch james]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 21, 2011)

Ides of March mean an extended day phase (36 hours). I know you're all tired of those, but this one is planned. 

Thanks for all your patience, guys. I actually updated earlier than I thought possible last night, so hopefully you'll trust me with this.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 21, 2011)

PS You fucktards.

Sacrifice yourselves if you can.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2011)

does the ides affect mafia at all?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 21, 2011)

From what I gather from the role description, not anymore.

If Brutus were still alive, then yes.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 21, 2011)

The ides is just not a friend to us right now...


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2011)

if the ides hits mafia we should let it go

whats your info home


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2011)

you serious :/
hint it


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 21, 2011)

oh amrun. you still haven't gotten my role?


----------



## Chibason (Feb 21, 2011)

James seems to be claiming he's not town..

*[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 21, 2011)

lol you guys are just not paying attention. wait a minute i'll go look for ett's post.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 21, 2011)

oh, no wait, my bad. i CAN die from the ides of march but if calpurnia will be the one to sacrifice herself then i won't die  

this is not a troll. this is an honest to goodness mistake. i guess i was the one not paying attention silly me.  

*insert pika here*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 21, 2011)

So, since Brutus is dead anyway, are we gonna go with sacrificing Caesar or Calpurnia?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 21, 2011)

*THE IDES OF MARCH!*

Soothsayer: Today is the day, Caesar...

Caesar: Indeed it is...

Soothsayer: The killer is gone, but you should still worry... I foresee misfortune.

Caesar: We shall see.

_The curtains close, opening to reveal the Conspirators._

Casca: Enough is enough! Without Brutus, we stand! We are to kill Caesar, and Antony, and all of those so-called "Romans" who are with Caesar.

Cassius: Casca, ye know that rash-

Casca: Bah! Enough is enough! Metellus agrees, we are doing this, or taking your head!

Cassius: Fair enough... Caesar is to die, today... the Ides of March.

Casca: We settle for nothing less than the wholesale slaughter of tyranny!

_The curtains close, but a voice is heard._

Calpurnia: O' Caesar, my love... I am here... I can be brave like ye.

*THE IDES OF MARCH ARE SET TO OCCUR THIS DAY PHASE! CALPURNIA HAS OFFERED TO SACRIFICE HERSELF, BUT THE FINAL CHOICE LIES WITH CAESAR!*

Discuss. 

Home, if you're unsure about info being allowed, just PM me and I'll let you know. You nearly gave me a heart attack, that I had sent the wrong PM or something. 

But my inbox doesn't lie.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2011)

are we stopping this thing?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 21, 2011)

Have Caesar sacrifice obviously, no one else will die and his role is fairly worthless.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree, Caesar is the better option now.

Sorry, bro.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2011)

i hope he's not inactive :/


----------



## Chibason (Feb 21, 2011)

Let's hope the one chosen as Caesar is the chivalrous type. :S


----------



## MSAL (Feb 21, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Let's hope the one chosen as Caesar is the chivalrous type. :S



He is the all conquering type


----------



## Amrun (Feb 21, 2011)

Let's hope Caesar is the ACTIVE type...

And James, fuck, you made me think you were the SK for a minute.  Haha.


SPILL IT HOMESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 22, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Let's hope Caesar is the ACTIVE type...
> 
> And James, fuck, you made me think you were the SK for a minute.  Haha.
> 
> ...



well i have hinted my role on several posts already  all the same hints btw 

and caesar, go kill yourself now for the good of the empire.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 22, 2011)

OH GREAT CAESAR DO NOT BETRAY US!!!









WE ARE YOUR PEOPLE!


----------



## Amrun (Feb 22, 2011)

Caesar says, "Let them eat cake."


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 22, 2011)

Well from a mathematical standpoint now Brutus is dead Caesar is the best option. If he doesn't then Calpurnia is better than nothing


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 22, 2011)

Phase will end in six or seven hours; I will not lynch someone with one vote. Caesar's decision should be in within that time, and a lynch decided.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 22, 2011)

we haven't decided on a lynch yet?


----------



## MSAL (Feb 22, 2011)

Why is it so divided?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 22, 2011)

because none of the votes cast so far have been serious
:/
why vote for lifemaker after blaze considering he said it was a random lynch


----------



## MSAL (Feb 22, 2011)

Because i believe lifemaker is a mafia..That wasnt a random lynch. It just so happened Blaze provided a platform.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 22, 2011)

what made you sus of lifemaker?


----------



## MSAL (Feb 22, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> what made you sus of lifemaker?



Its a strong hunch from his style of playing this game.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 22, 2011)

role revealing is allowed


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 22, 2011)

DO IT, HOMES!


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 22, 2011)

your being a ^ (use bro) right now



EnterTheTao said:


> **Role revealing is allowed*


----------



## Chibason (Feb 22, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> I just need to know if I would get modkilled if I exposed those 2 mafia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Don't reveal them...but, you could totally vote for one.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch wez]* 

your confidence on sage vote got the bodyguard killed


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 22, 2011)

Role revealing is allowed, Homes. You better fucking go for it, because I'm gonna end the phase in the next 2 hours.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe you just have to stop trolling and name some mafia already if you want them lynched


----------



## Sajin (Feb 22, 2011)

*[Vote punch Homestuck]*


----------



## Chibason (Feb 22, 2011)

Sajin said:


> *[Vote punch Homestuck]*



^  But seriously, Homestuck..you should at least vote for one of them. Now that you claim to know them they will be after you anyways.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 22, 2011)

I think he's probably just trolling, iirc he said he was fodder this game before.

But seriously though we hardly have any time left (not to mention I'll go to sleep in like 15 minutes) and we have like four votes in total  Is it basically between James and Lifemaker at this point?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 22, 2011)

Homestuck.  Spill it.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 22, 2011)

Homestuck, do share, if you want someone to be lynched.

There's about an hour left on the clock, and only like four fucking votes cast. You guys should come up with a choice. 

And I never said Caesar has sacrificed himself.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 22, 2011)

You dumbshit, mafia will kill you anyway.  Just spill.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 22, 2011)

Ffs... Well, since we need to achieve a groundbreaking majority of three votes, I'd rather vote for someone whose identity I have no idea about than someone who I think is town.

*[Vote lynch Lifemaker]*

Caesar better fucking sacrifice himself.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 22, 2011)

Who the fuck am I voting for? Anyone?

I'd rather see  a flip I guess.

*[vote lynch lifemaker]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

if Homes isn't gonna speak, best just end the phase half an hour early, if you guys are okay.

It's obvious no real discussion is gonna happen. And if Caesar hasn't sent it in now, he won't send it in half an hour, I'd think.


----------



## Sito (Feb 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch LifeMaker]*

Caesar trolling us


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

Alright, one more post to convince me to keep the phase a little longer or just end it now.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn it..I'll go for it.

*[Vote Lynch LifeMaker]*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

End it. Tired of waiting.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

Got it. Phase is ended, don't post, write-up incoming.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

*DAY PHASE ENDS! THE IDES OF MARCH ARE HERE!*

_The curtains open to reveal a large stadium, Caesar front and center, with his lover, Calpurnia, dragged along._

Calpurnia: I can't do this... Caesar, I cannot be brave! The faces, they stare at me, blankly, scarily! I forsaw bad omens here today, for you, for everyone... OUR PEOPLE WANT TO _KILL_ ME!

Caesar: !?

_Before Caesar is able to react, Calpurnia reveals a blade and stabs herself straight through the heart. The crowd suddenly stands and jeers in confusion, with the praetorian guard rushing to keep everyone under control._

Cassius: Time to go. Kill Caesar and everyone that gets in your way!

_The Conspirators nodded, rushing out into the middle of the stadium and jumping upon Caesar._

Caesar: I am Caesar! I am the ruler! What are you doing!?

Casca: I'M ENDING YOUR REIGN! I'M ENDING YOUR EVIL! I'M ENDING... _YOU_!

_Casca kicks Metellus and Cassius away, causing the others to back off. He draws his blade and begins to brutally stab Caesar._

Cassius: Casca! Stop! We are not here for blood! (_Casca backs away._) Caesar, give your last request!

_Caesar makes a final deep breath as bleeds out._

Caesar: Let me order my praetorian guard. Let me see them! I won't kill ye. I do not betray countrymen...

Casca: Except Pompey...

Cassius: I allow it.

_The Conspirators turn, shocked, but nonetheless begrudgingly allow Caesar to stand for a final moment to give an order to the guard._

Caesar: Keep my Rome under control... kill _no one_! My wife is dead, my heir is dead, and soon... no, now... _Sum mortuus_. Then fall, Caesar...

Casca: Tomorrow one would find Caesar a grave man.

_The plebeians are still rioting in heavy confusion. The Conspirators immediately escape, the praetorian guard keeping to Caesar's last orders to not execute anyone on the spot._
*
LifeMaker (Calpurnia) has been lynched by the town.
ChaosReaper (Julius Caesar) used his dying words to save his subjects.*

_The curtain falls, to reveal only Mark Antony._

Antony: And all the noblest men of all... are dead...

_Curtain closes on Antony, grieving over Caesar's corpse._

*NIGHT PHASE BEGINS! SEND IN YOUR ACTIONS!*

I'd love to hear you guys' opinions of the write-ups, just not in the night phase here (unless you just died, of course).

ChaosReaper had actually sacrificed himself many hours before... even before I had told you guys Calpurnia had offered herself, but trolling was .

Calpurnia offered herself first, but she was saved by Caesar... only for you all to lynch her.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

*NIGHT PHASE ENDS!*

_The curtains open to Antony, who is alone upon his horse._

Antony: The entire garrison defeated by Conspirators... what... how can I protect Rome, my friends, my love...

Caesarion: You cannot.

Antony: !?

_Caesarion steps forward into the light, alone. He carries a single blade and stabs Antony through the heart._

Caesarion: And fall, like my father... Heh... I alone can protect my mother...

_The curtains close to reveal Cleopatra in chains, before the Conspirators._

Casca: An adulteress.

Metellus Cimber: Nothing more than a royal whore.

Cassius: Yet a lover of Caesar nonetheless. Kill her!

_Cleopatra's head was sliced off without a word from her._

*Mangekyou SharingAL (Cleopatra) was killed by the Conspirators.
Sito (Mark Antony) was killed by Caesarion. Lepidus is now the new protector.
KBL (Marullus) was mod-killed for inactivity.
Avalon (Soothsayer) was mod-killed for inactivity* 

*DAY PHASE FIVE BEGINS!*

This is easily the most important day phase yet, considering that if a mafia is not killed... they win.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

Ah, fuck.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

*Checking Avalon's post*

He talked about Fear in his last post...yea we're fucked.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

Mod-killing is serious business. In the next game I host, I hope people will understand that a little better. Though I do apologize for my own inactivity... which ideally should've given more time for people to post and not be modkilled.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Tao... The modkills were not timely at all 

So we have 4 townies, 5 mafias and SK or what? ...Just great. I suppose mass role reveal is in order?


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't even recall KBL posting.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

He has like three posts ITT and not modkilled... Interesting 

Tao, may we know why?

And bro, are you for or against the reveal at this time?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

KBL did post on the second day phase. He was inactive for two in a row.

Avalon can no longer receive PMs from my experience, and has not posted within the last two phases.

Not my bad. I sent power roles a PM asking for activity when it was possible.

@Sajin: KBL _was_ mod-killed.

And if you guys wish to role-reveal yourselves, have fun. 

should a vote be a tie, it'll be a fifty/fifty chance of death for each candidate.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

^Ah right, nevermind 

Where the hell did everyone go?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

No idea.

Sort of on-topic; I am actually seeing _Julius Caesar_ live tomorrow at the Alabama Shakespeare Festival. I'll be sure to use it as inspiration for my final write-up.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

Fun, Tao. Wish I could go.

But damn, this is lylo (you lynch you lose).

What the fuck... All my suspicious characters were killed last night, or most of them, at least.

HOMESTUCK, WHERE ARE YOU?!


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

...

Anyone here?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm here.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

Many of the players are indeed here but are not subscribed or checking this thread.

Did you catch my answer that you all were free to reveal, Sajin? 

be hilarious to decide the phase on a coin toss


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I'm here.



What do we do, Amrun? 

Feel free to ignore this if you're mafia.




EnterTheTao said:


> Did you catch my answer that you all were free to reveal, Sajin?




I sure did but not if I'm the only person to do so


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

I see aiyanah lurking.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

Idk, Sajin.  We could vote for each other?   I'd rather not, though, because I think you're town.

I don't mind a claim, but I'm not doing it until everyone agrees.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't mind either.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol, well if Tao is cool with reveal I don't mind

I got nothing to lose. I assume Mafia already knows I'm a pleb. 

@ETT-I still enjoyed the game, bro.  

Enjoy the festival.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

Poor Caesarion got way shafted here.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Why do I feel like this is a lost cause.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

The town winning? Probably. I figured the mafia were going to own ever since I saw who was picked for it and Rofl's death on the first night.

Town isn't allowed to forfeit. That's not how Rome rolls.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

We can win. Easily, really. 

I think Blaze is Mafia, personally.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Wez]*

Die bro.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 23, 2011)

lol a coin toss for who wins the game?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with that role reveal if there is any chance it's this.


Normally, I don't like it but if the mod is happy and our position sucks then we have nothing to lose.

Now tell me your wasted roles.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

Come on guys, have a pair, get some guts. Test your might. It's Rome versus the Conspirators for real now; everything else was warm-up.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Also calling Blaze/Amrun/Wez/aiyanah/Hyper_Wolfy as the mafia team.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

Blaze's response to James' gambit really seemed genuine to me, so I won't be voting for Blaze today.

*[vote lynch wez]*

Just for lulz. 


I do want Homestuck to come in here, though.



Edit:  Sajin   I completely forgot Hyper_Wolfy was even in this game.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

You know what? I don't give a funk. 

Lepidus is in the house.

So guess what, Sajin and Amrun?

Shut up.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol a coin toss for who wins the game?



Nah. Coin toss on who gets lynched if the lynch is a tie. ideally, the town would all reveal and reveal the mafia... so 4 townies and 1 serial killer would vote for one person, and the five mafia left would vote for one person.

The coin would determine who dies; the mafia candidate or the townie one. I think that's what they were getting at.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

What the fuck, Wez?

I'm Lepidus, so you can't be Lepidus.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Amrun..at least we get one mafia with this..

*[vote lynch wez]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

Amrun is Mafia.

Why the fuck would I claim that role when I could claim generic.

Are you guys stupid or something?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

James and Blaze are probably on different team.
Noitora & Homestuck and Amrun also. Given HS's trolling he's probably town.



*[Change vote lynch Amrun]*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

Wez is mafia.

Jesus Christ, I never suspected you.

YOUR INNOCENCE HAS BETRAYED ME.


I knew it would happen sooner or later.

I'm actually pretty sad I never suspected you.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

Sajin any good way to go...both of them are claiming the same role(Amrun and Wez)


We need teamwork to decide..one of them has to be mafia. It's make or break.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]* 

I swear to God if you guys lynch me.

Blaze is definitely my biggest suspect now, Amrun even stuck up for him.

It's so obvious.

JUST LOOK.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 23, 2011)

lol this phase 
*[vote lynch Wez]*


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Actually what the hell.

*[Change vote lynch Blaze]*

He can't be that bad of a player to think Wez is confirmed town. Not at this stage in the game.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't really know about Blaze.  I just think his reaction to James' gambit was genuine, but he IS Blaze. He could have faked it.

I've suspected James for a long time, obviously. I didn't vote for him today because I seriously thought after last phase that he was Cleopatra or Caesarion...  He's obviously not.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm going by the fact Amurn actually gave input compared to you. Also mafia  should most likely know who I am and still you keep mentioning me this phase...


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.

Sajin is speaking sense so I assume he is Town.

Mafia are just outing themselves with this lynch, I swear this is their only shot to win and they're going to take it.

Amrun, Blaze, aiya, so far.

Don't be stupid, Townies. 

EDIT: @ Blaze, Amrun has to input, otherwise she's obviously playing differently and therefore Mafia.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

Who am I kidding I'm just fucking about...we lost this game a while ago.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

So right now, we have -

Blaze & Amrun & aiyanah - obv scum pushing for an easy wagon

Me & Wez & Noitora & James - townie bros

Homestuck - townie Homestuck

I say Chibason is town and wolfie lurker scum.

EDIT: Nvm one of my town reads must be scum as well  Wolfy is most likely scum still.

EDIT2: "confirmed scum" instead of "confirmed town" in my previous post.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

Judging from ETT's comment earlier, Mafia definitely consists of good players.

Blaze/Amrun/aiya sounds about right to me so far.

We need activity now or Mafia _are_ going to win.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

Mafia are ruling this phase..



But thanks to me we got names now.


See Wez I'm good or not.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not ending this phase until tomorrow due to the controversial nature of it, and to preserve the full 24 hour clock.

this gun b gud


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

You are good.

Good Mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 23, 2011)

have you found your townie bro's
one of them isn't really a townie bro though


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Blaze, you're obv scum. Face it. I know you'll get away with it anyway given the odds but  @ confirmed counterclaim in LYLO.

Btw I'm either a Plebeian or Caesarion. There is only one way to find out, scum.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

It's just up to you all now.  Do you believe me, or Wez?

I don't expect to come out on top of this... Wez is innoWez.  He always looks innocent.  People always suspect me.  Don't think I know how this will likely go.

But I couldn't just let him claim my role.  Seriously.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Actually I also think Wez might be a mafioso who's just trolling together with Blaze and Co. because they basically won.

But in that case we're fucked regardless and Blaze is still mafia so yeah


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

Amrun and Wez are both mafia. Trust me.







I'm a pleb.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

Amrun said:


> It's just up to you all now.  Do you believe me, or Wez?
> 
> I don't expect to come out on top of this... Wez is innoWez.  He always looks innocent.  People always suspect me.  Don't think I know how this will likely go.
> You're just mad I got to it before you could. Now you're acting like the victim.
> But I couldn't just let him claim my role.  Seriously.





aiyanah said:


> have you found your townie bro's
> one of them isn't really a townie bro though


This is just a Mafia post.

aiya voted for me.

I am a fucking Townie.

I know the bandwagon isn't rolling at all but we have a bunch of inactifags and I want to sleep.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Amrun said:


> It's just up to you all now.  Do you believe me, or Wez?
> 
> I don't expect to come out on top of this... Wez is innoWez.  He always looks innocent.  People always suspect me.  Don't think I know how this will likely go.
> 
> But I couldn't just let him claim my role.  Seriously.



I suspect you Amrun, and honestly, Wez is a bro and I already mislynched him in the Mafia FC game 

Blaze has to go. I know it sucks when your teammate has a 50% chance of not getting a title (unless he gets MVP again) but such is fate, things can't always go your way completely


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 23, 2011)

people always suspect me too 
i will say that i'm mafia though 
Saj stop pretending to be a town ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
cause your mafia too


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

Let's go Wez time to be manly.


*[Vote Amrun]




*


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Amrun and Wez are both mafia. Trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that case we'll need... ANOTHER LEPIDUS REVEAL 

And your vote on Wez was too easy. Way too easy. I don't like it the slightest bit


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

I will notify all the people who have yet to post this phase to come join the party.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> people always suspect me too
> i will say that i'm mafia though
> Saj stop pretending to be a town ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> cause your mafia too



I'm not mafia but I _might_ be the SK


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

Voting makes me people come out of the closest..use your head better.


Otherwise they would go with the flow.


*[Vote Sajin]*


I want to win as sk.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

Blaze, you're fucking with my mind, man.

You know what time it is over here, I'm not sleeping until people _know_ I'm Town.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

What is this...

aiyanah, if you're mafia, why the hell would you vote for Wez?

My mind is full of fuck.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

I brought activity to this thread. Go me.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't know what is going on anymore.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I'm not mafia but I _might_ be the SK


Saj 
your not the sk
Wez is


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Btw why the hell would aiyanah sacrifice himself?

Maybe because Blaze has a good role like Godfather or Roleblocker and wants to troll us.

Not changing my vote, you will still live aiyanah or should I say fodder mafioso. I can see right through your tricks


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

Sajin, it doesn't mean much when I say I wouldn't lie because of course Mafia are going to lie and try to help their team.

Just look at it logically, what I say makes sense.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> Saj
> your not the sk
> Wez is



MIND=BLOWN 



Wez ★ said:


> Sajin, it doesn't mean much when I say I wouldn't lie because of course Mafia are going to lie and try to help their team.
> 
> Just look at it logically, what I say makes sense.



You are telling the truth probably, I admit. That's why I'm voting for Blaze even though it's kinda pointless.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> Saj
> your not the sk
> Wez is


So if I'm SK why are you lynching me? 

Clearly anti-town, and you sided with Amrun.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

I got a better idea...sajin kill one of the ones at night and we lynch one now.




Wait who the fuck is the sk!


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 23, 2011)

Wez knows he's sk too


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

What's the point? Once one is lynched the others role is clear?


----------



## Chibason (Feb 23, 2011)

Wez is one of the best. I know he can lie..but it's hard to doubt him. 

Amrun makes a good case, and I trust Blaze this game.

aiyanah clamed Mafia with Sajin.

Sajin claims SK


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

WHO IS THE FUCKIN SK.




We need to make a deal with him.



Is it Wez or Sajin...


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

I will go with that.

If Wez turns out to be town, feel free to lynch me.

I feel totally secure in saying that, obviously.  He claimed Lepidus and I know I am Lepidus.  He can't be anything other than mafia.

My bet is that he is the one that is basically generic now.  I forget his name.  But he framed people, I think, but cop is dead.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

I never claimed SK... Or should I say, I _might_ have.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 23, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> What's the point? Once one is lynched the others role is clear?


only to those in the know


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

I have given up trying to figure out what is going on.

I just know that Wez is not Lepidus.  Lynch him.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

All right Sajin who do you want to kill at night?




I'll let you choose...


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Amrun said:


> If Wez turns out to be town, feel free to lynch me.



Where's galaxyryoma when you need it?


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

I am not SK I am Lepidus.

Why you want the SK dead, anyway? Then we lose?

Amrun wants me lynched because then _they win._


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Blaze said:


> All right Sajin who do you want to kill at night?



Doesn't matter because I'll get roleblocked.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

We need sk teamwork.


Amrun is making me feel now that she is lying.



We need the sk.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn, so there role blocker is alive...we're fucked.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

If you lynch me Sajin won't be doing shit tonight because we'll have lost.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

Why do you think I'm lying?

Whatever.  I knew people would side with innoWez anyway.  I still had to tell everyone his claim was wrong. :/


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Blaze said:


> We need sk teamwork.
> 
> 
> Amrun is making me feel now that she is lying.
> ...



[YOUTUBE]OBwS66EBUcY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 23, 2011)

watch home come in later and make no comment about the SK 
or he'll see this then feel inclined to make a comment about it
but that would prove him as SK
unless i say SK wouldn't do that  
meh
iono


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

Right, you guys say I always seem innocent.

It's because most of the time I am fucking innocent. 

I rarely get Mafia, so don't just think because I look innocent I'm automatically Mafia.

LOOK AT IT THIS WAY.

You all know how Amrun plays, you think if I claimed her role she'd be like this? Almost defeated like "Whatever I knew you'd believe him?"

SHE WOULD BE FUCKING RAGING.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 23, 2011)

Well damn i didnt even know i was dead. 

i died like a whore 

Thanks for hosting ETT. Sorry things have been hectic for you.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Right, you guys say I always seem innocent.
> 
> It's because most of the time I am fucking innocent.
> 
> ...



You know it's kinda pointless when everyone else in this thread is a mafioso.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 23, 2011)

@Wez- I do kinda believe you but dude, you really lasted this long and you aren't mafia? 



Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> i died like a whore .



:rofl Sig Quotable~


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Chibason said:


> @Wez- I do kinda believe you but dude, you really lasted this long and you aren't mafia?



He wouldn't last this long if not for Antony


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

Wez:  I am raging.

But all my cards are on the fucking table.

I was so excited to finally get to use my role tonight, then this...

What else am I supposed to do? 

People either believe me or they don't.  I never even fucking suspected you so now I feel dumb.

I don't know what I can do to convince people.

I find sure-fire mafia and then everyone is SK.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been kinda quiet due to my role as I wanted to survive.

Amrun has the second most posts in this thread, you think Mafia wouldn't have killed her by now for being so loud?

@Amrun, reading your posts from my position is hilarious because I know you're straight up lying.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 23, 2011)

Fucking mafia..NO SEX FOR ANTONY OR CAESAR NOW!!...oh wait 


*dies horribly and alone*


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I don't know what I can do to convince people.



You can convince me by voting for Blaze. Do it :33


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

All right guys listen up...

















































Sajin is sk.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

Why would they?

Normally I'm dangerous to mafia, but this game I've been fucking useless. Every suspicion I've had is wrong.

I thought Wez was town... mafia.

I thought Sajin was town... SK. (maybe)

I thought Sage was mafia ... town.


I would think the mafia would see I'm not on their tails and hope I would lead the town to mislynches.  I did.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

Sajin, why would I vote for Blaze when I KNOW Wez is mafia?

I'm totally willing to vote for Blaze tomorrow.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

Wez and Sajin have thing going on.









A big thing...


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

I would say lynch somebody else and don't even let me and Amrun have any input in the lynch so we (She, to me) can't sway it, but if we hit a Townie we're done.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

WHO!!                      !


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Sajin, why would I vote for Blaze when I KNOW Wez is mafia?
> 
> I'm totally willing to vote for Blaze tomorrow.



Because you both are obvious scum I am unsure whether I should trust you over Wez and Blaze's behavior undeniably suggests you're both he is scum.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Wez and Sajin have thing going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

Blaze doesn't play like this as a Townie, seriously.

aiya has shut up because he gave _everything_ away.

@Blaze - Sajin is a hero. I know he'll make the right choice, and should he make the wrong one, I forgive him. For he is my bro, and I am his.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

Whatever, if the whole town wants to lynch NEITHER OF US...  :/  One of us can get night killed, I guess...

But I want you dead because you're the only shot we have of definitely hitting mafia. My vote sticks with you, Wez.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with Wez guys it's time to get serious.


*[Vote Amrun]



*
Sajin follow us...


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

I also find it amusing how me and Wez are totally mafia when we are in the minority.




Blaze said:


> I agree with Wez guys it's time to get serious.
> 
> 
> *[Vote Amrun]
> ...



Only if you promise me the Roman throne.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

Ewww Wez that was gay.






Be right back puking..


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 23, 2011)

my internet just cut :/


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

Wez I don't know if you're mafia or not but it's over for my team.









Might as well enjoy it.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

How convenient, aiya. How convenient.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Wez I don't know if you're mafia or not but it's over for my team.



So you're the mafia roleblocker!? Awesome


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 23, 2011)

lol dont worry Wez
i still have my phone ;3


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

I know Noi will believe me.

If he is even alive.

I assume he'd be modkilled anyway if he doesn't post today...

So I don't know where that will leave us.

We're gonna lose. But we might as well fight until the bitter end.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

So yeah, I'm guessing James is town and so is Noitora... Given Chibason's latest post I think Homestuck is the last one, besides I recall Wolfy lurking but not posting.




Wez ★ said:


> I know Noi will believe me.
> 
> If he is even alive.
> 
> ...



Against all odds


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

I wish I was mafia...Wez or Amrun one of them is lying. Sajin and Wez acting together. Ayi seems like trolling and helping Amrun indirectly.

Chibason is being useless.

If I was mafia I would take a risk with 2/3 players but keep some on the low.

I want more people out here.


If anyone is sk can you come out now. We need your help.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

Wez, don't worry. It's pretty likely your team will win.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

Nah, I don't think Townies will win.

And Sajin is claiming SK. He is clearly thinking lynching a Mafia today in order for the game to continue so he is making the right choice.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Seriously though any townie who reads this and votes for Wez should just quit playing 

And damn Amrun you sure have a habit of going all out as mafia last day phase. I like that.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

I will change my vote to Sajin or Wez if someone comes out as sk.


I don't want to get used by mafia...


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Also fucking modkills. That's one thing I didn't factor in, all right 




Blaze said:


> I will change my vote to Sajin or Wez if someone comes out as sk.
> 
> 
> I don't want to get used by mafia...




In before Wolfy/Chibason/aiyanah claiming SK


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

The way Blaze is voting for Amrun makes me think he really has a good mafia role. Though I must've said it several times by now.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

Whatever.  I'm tired of being discredited just for existing and trying in games.

One of us has to be lying: me or Wez.

Make your choice, townies and mafia.

I'm pretty sure Sajin is mafia, though he could still be the SK just working with Wez.  If the game ends today when we lynch a townie ... he wins.  Seems pretty obvious to me that he would push the lynch of a townie.

Not much else I can do.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sk guys.































Just kidding..


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

Blaze, nice way of setting up the rest of your team so they can make you look even more innocent and you can incriminate us.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I'm pretty sure Sajin is mafia, though he could still be the SK just working with Wez. * If the game ends today when we lynch a townie ... he wins.*  Seems pretty obvious to me that he would push the lynch of a townie.



 Wait what? Seriously? If I win with mafia I'll switch my vote this very second but unfortunately I don't


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

Wez you've been at me just as the phase started which means you were ready and planned this. If you did not keep accusing me then I would have gone stright away for Amrun but I voted you first after Amrun claimed to see what happens...I don't want to make mafia victory this easy.


I'm pretty sure what hapening now. *[Vote Wez]



*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Wait what? Seriously? If I win with mafia I'll switch my vote this very second but unfortunately I don't



Dude, SK wins by being alive at endgame.  I'm going to go re-read the rolelist, but I don't know why it would be any different here.

Edit: You win as last man standing. Nvm.

I guess you just believe Wez over me or you are mafia with him. One of the two.  If no one counterclaims, probably #1.  Though SK might not actually counterclaim...


----------



## Chibason (Feb 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> A
> In before Wolfy/Chibason/aiyanah claiming SK



Im not. I was being sincere with my role. I thought you were SK

@Blaze-sorry dude, but I am useless. Like I said before, I don't think you're Mafia.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

I think SK is actually last man standing.

And Blaze, Amrun was waiting because she was waiting to claim someone's role.

You trollin' now.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Edit: *You* win as last man standing. Nvm.
> 
> I guess you just believe Wez over me or you are mafia with him. One of the two.  If no one counterclaims, probably #1.  Though SK might not actually counterclaim...



Contradictions galore 

EDIT: Forgot Chibason claimed Plebeian, though I still think he's mafia given his vote. Or maybe he's a townie that will make town lose, I dunno.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

No, I actually wasn't.

Think about it.  If I was mafia and I wanted to claim someone's role, I could have just done it from the get-go.  Mafia has a rolecop.

I'm pissed you were pro-active enough to frame me and put me on the defensive.  I should have claimed early.

Edit:  I do actually think you're SK, Sajin.  Just not ruling out possibilities here, since I have no way of being sure.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 23, 2011)

Just to reiterate.



			
				EnterTheTao said:
			
		

> *Caesarion* (_Serial Killer_)- Son of Cleopatra and Caesar, Caesarion wins only as the last-man standing (except for Cleopatra). He is bulletproof, but vulnerable to investigation.





			
				EnterTheTao said:
			
		

> *Caesarion* (_Serial Killer_)- Son of Cleopatra and Caesar, Caesarion wins only as the last-man standing (except for Cleopatra).





			
				EnterTheTao said:
			
		

> *Caesarion* (_Serial Killer_)-Caesarion wins only as the last-man standing (except for Cleopatra).





			
				EnterTheTao said:
			
		

> *Caesarion* (_Serial Killer_)-*Caesarion wins only as the last-man standing.*


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

Your plan is Wez that even if someone claims sk role that would mean they are guilty and not sajin. You are putting townies in danger because who would come out now that Sajin has claimed sk.

Mafia tactic.

I'm waiting for 3 or 4 posters to post who have not posted if they have nothing to claim then I would follow you. For now this seems like some Death Note level planning.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

Why would I claim a power role before anybody else has even claimed? Seriously? 

Chiba, I am disappoint. Unless you're Mafia. Then I'm just, whatever.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Amrun said:


> No, I actually wasn't.
> 
> Think about it.  If I was mafia and I wanted to claim someone's role, I could have just done it from the get-go.  Mafia has a rolecop.
> 
> I'm pissed you were pro-active enough to frame me and put me on the defensive.  I should have claimed early.



I would have given you a chance but some of the things you said this phase make you a very obvious mafia.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Btw I will feel incredibly fucking dumb if my read on Amrun/Blaze/Wez is wrong.

Mostly because I'm 99,9999999999999999999999999999999% confident in these.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm gonna lose all faith in Blaze if he's a Townie.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I would have given you a chance but some of the things you said this phase make you a very obvious mafia.



Yeah, like what?

I knew when Wez claimed Lepidus that my ship was sailed.

No one will believe me over him.  Fuck this.

You never even started to give me a chance. Don't front.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 23, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Yeah, like what?
> 
> I knew when Wez claimed Lepidus that my ship was sailed.
> 
> ...



I'll compile a list of things why I think you're both mafia. Give me a sec.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 23, 2011)

The first claim is meaningless becuase the mafia can win this phase...if I was mafia of course I would claim an active special role before anyone. That way whoever comes to counter claim would be labeled as mafia. It's a basic stuff. Again you suspected me even before these role claims...and mafia should know who I am by now. 



Sajin if you are sk and want to help townies just read this...properly.

I'm playing seriously now.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 23, 2011)

I suspected you because ETT basically said Mafia had some good players. And you've been slipping by the whole game.

I don't even know why I'm arguing with you, you're not gonna change your vote because you need to win this phase. Because by tomorrow your whole team is obvious.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I'll compile a list of things why I think you're both mafia. Give me a sec.



Your claim that you would give me a chance is a blatant lie.

As soon as Wez opened his mouth, you trusted him over me with no thought at all.

You need to think better about your scum tactics if you think that none of them would ever claim a power role first.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Contradictions galore
> 
> EDIT: Forgot Chibason claimed Plebeian, though I still think he's mafia given his vote. Or maybe he's a townie that will make town lose, I dunno.



Sajin, I haven't even voted yet. I'm trying to make the right decision.

Why would I make the town lose? 



Wez ★ said:


> Chiba, I am disappoint. Unless you're Mafia. Then I'm just, whatever.



I'm with you I think. It's just that when I really think I have you figured out, I get trolled. 

We need a united vote.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

So you have nothing to say with my reasoning.


I actually did vote for amrun becuasse I gave up and Ayi made me feel that it was teamwork. But then you and Sajin seem to be in some know as well. First claim is meaningless in this situation.


That is why I rather hope that someone claims sk..


My vote can change anytime...so stop worrying about my vote. It gets people to come otu and explain.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Obviously claiming first isn't better considering I feel like I'm fighting a losing battle right now.

And I don't know how many times I've said it, Sajin has claimed SK. Why are you desperately trying to pair me with him when I can't possibly be.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Thanks Amrun..at least we get one mafia with this..
> 
> *[vote lynch wez]*



One. Blaze isn't so dumb to think a counterclaim in lylo gets a sure mafia.




Blaze said:


> Amrun and Wez are both mafia. Trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol Blaze? The real Lepidus claims and they are in huge trouble, don't think so.




Blaze said:


> Voting makes me people come out of the closest..use your head better.
> 
> 
> Otherwise they would go with the flow.
> ...



What is he even doing?



Amrun said:


> I will go with that.
> 
> *If Wez turns out to be town, feel free to lynch me.*
> 
> ...



Bolded is lolworthy for obvious reasons. That alone means you're mafia for sure.



Amrun said:


> Why would they?
> 
> Normally I'm dangerous to mafia, but this game I've been fucking useless. Every suspicion I've had is wrong.
> 
> ...



That's also quite interesting because I doubt all your suspicions would be wrong. More like you're mafia since you are fairly protective of your teammates as scum and wont cast suspicion on them.




Amrun said:


> Whatever.  I'm tired of being discredited just for existing and trying in games.
> 
> One of us has to be lying: me or Wez.
> 
> ...



Here you say you are sure I'm mafia but later you say you're confident I'm the SK...


I really don't think I want to go even further into this because I would go on and on and its past 12am here already, so yeah 

You are even more likely to be mafia than Blaze but I'll take the chance that he's a Roleblocker or otherwise very important because I'm nearly screwed anyway and I'd rather gamble.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Obviously claiming first isn't better considering I feel like I'm fighting a losing battle right now.
> 
> And I don't know how many times I've said it, Sajin has claimed SK. Why are you desperately trying to pair me with him when I can't possibly be.


If Amrun is mafia then I feel Ayi is mafia as well

Same goes for you if you are mafia then sajin is.

This game had a lot of inactives that is why I'm not hurrying the game. There are still users who have not posted.

Why do you think my votes kept changing I wanted the type of clash to occur to see since mafia would support there own in the last hurdle. If you and Sajin did not have some kind of thing I would simply have stayed with my Amrun vote. You need to think of someone who has nothing role. I gave my reasons as to why I acted the way I did. Becuase as mafia I would claima  special role first...which made me play this type of style.

*[Vote Chiba]

*You better start speaking.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

What role have you guys been claiming?



I want to read the description in the OP..


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Sajin, I haven't even voted yet. I'm trying to make the right decision.
> 
> Why would I make the town lose?



Ah, you said you suspect Wez and I forgot you haven't voted yet. Oh well.

If you really are town, I hope you read every single post and take 5-10 minutes to think about these before voting. Though in all honesty I don't think you are, even if I'm less confident than with Blaze/Amrun.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Lepidus/Back-up Protector.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 24, 2011)

@Blaze- What do you want me to say? I've endured this entire game with no powers. If town wants to lynch me now, I'll be a loser either way.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

If Town lynch you and you're a Townie then Town loses.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

Sito had to die this phase...


Chiba take your time my vote is to keep you to your toes in case your who I think you are.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Bolded is lolworthy for obvious reasons. That alone means you're mafia for sure.



 Wow, that was dumb.  I actually meant NK, not lynch.

But  What the fuck was I thinking?




> That's also quite interesting because I doubt all your suspicions would be wrong. More like you're mafia since you are fairly protective of your teammates as scum and wont cast suspicion on them.



Eh, I don't think all my suspicions are wrong.  Idk.  The ones that have come to fruition were wrong.

I was suspicious of Fear, but didn't have a good case on him...  I did sort of lead a lynch on him, but didn't push a case because it was mostly intuition.  He turned out to be Brutus.  Only mildly satisfying.

After nightphase, I'm highly suspicious of Homestuck.  He OBVIOUSLY wasn't cop. I don't know what the fuck he was doing.

Still suspicious of James, too.

Idk.  We'll see about those later I guess.






> Here you say you are sure I'm mafia but later you say you're confident I'm the SK...
> 
> 
> I really don't think I want to go even further into this because I would go on and on and its past 12am here already, so yeah



I misspoke there.  I meant that there is a possibility you are either.  I did go from leaning mafia to leaning SK, though.  The longer it went without a counterclaim.... You could still be either.

I am not at my clearest today. I got a bitter disappointment irl and it's distracting me, and I also feel like shit health-wise.

But it is what it is.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

Amrun I don't think you got one...if I'm correct. I would have stayed with my vote against you if it was not for some Sajina nd Wez thing..


Also ETA said about having good players...this could mean Wez/Sajin or Amrun/Ayi.


Wez you seem to be ignoring my thoughts.


Amrun and Wez did you have any posts in a prev. phase where you hinted your role. I'm reading them...and nothing much yet.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Wow, that was dumb.  I actually meant NK, not lynch.
> 
> But  What the fuck was I thinking?



A nightkill would end the same way...



> Eh, I don't think all my suspicions are wrong.  Idk.  The ones that have come to fruition were wrong.
> 
> I was suspicious of Fear, but didn't have a good case on him...  I did sort of lead a lynch on him, but didn't push a case because it was mostly intuition.  He turned out to be Brutus.  Only mildly satisfying.



Mafia didn't know who Brutus was...



> After nightphase, I'm highly suspicious of Homestuck.  He OBVIOUSLY wasn't cop. I don't know what the fuck he was doing.



He was trolling and he said before his role is worthless... He may be mafia but not the biggest concern right now at all.



> Still suspicious of James, too.
> 
> Idk.  We'll see about those later I guess.



James I sure is townie given his gambit on Blaze.






> I misspoke there.  I meant that there is a possibility you are either.  I did go from leaning mafia to leaning SK, though.  The longer it went without a counterclaim.... You could still be either.
> 
> I am not at my clearest today. I got a bitter disappointment irl and it's distracting me, and I also feel like shit health-wise.
> 
> But it is what it is.



You've misspoken too many times Amrun.

Simply put, your plan is to lynch Wez and end the game right now. I don't want this to happen.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

I did not.  I know that for a fact.  I wanted to live long enough to use my role.

@Sajin: That's why I said it was dumb. An NK would end the same way.

What does mafia knowing Brutus have to do with anything?  I'm just saying that my suspicions weren't all wrong this game, though it is not my best game. :/  It's always harder when it's relatively inactive.

It's not a good day for me and I really feel like crap.  I actually missed a class today because I got the time wrong... it's midway through semester.  Haven't been this scatterbrained in awhile.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> If Town lynch you and you're a Townie then Town loses.



I know, but how do you go against Blaze?

Anyway, there have to be secret Mafia out there. If I think Wez and Blaze are town then Amrun or James is probably Mafia? 

How come James isn't being mentioned? He seemed suspect to me earlier.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Chibason said:


> I know, but how do you go against Blaze?
> 
> Anyway, there have to be secret Mafia out there. If I think Wez and Blaze are town then Amrun or James is probably Mafia?
> 
> How come James isn't being mentioned? He seemed suspect to me earlier.



Dividing votes at this point is useless.

It's either Blaze or Wez because I'm not going to change my vote and I doubt Amrun will change hers. Make your choice.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

I haven't hinted at my role whatsoever.

Blaze, what am I ignoring?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

I was thinking a little about Wez and James being mafia after Wez pointed finger at the start of this phase.


Guess, that is why I was kept alive. 


I need james and Noitora and others to come and post. HS as well.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Damn right I'm not changing mine.

I know Wez is mafia.  Blaze MIGHT be mafia.  Choice is clear.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

I meant ignoring my point of view, Wez.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Dividing votes at this point is useless.
> 
> It's either Blaze or Wez because I'm not going to change my vote and I doubt Amrun will change hers. Make your choice.



I think they're both town and I dont want to vote either of them tbh. 

To me, it's Amrun or James.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

I didn't ignore you point of view.

I'm saying it's not what I would do, and I hope others know it's not what I would do.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

Chiba it has to be between Amrun and Wez. One of them is lying.
It will decide the game.



Although I recommend you don't get pressuered by these who just want to win. Take a break.


Only mafia want to hurry.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Chibason said:


> I think they're both town and I dont want to vote either of them tbh.
> 
> To me, it's Amrun or James.



If the votes are divided, we (me and the Town) both lose. I am not going to change my vote so make your choice.

I do indeed think Amrun is more likely to be mafia than Blaze, but with aiyanah's mafia reveal (why?.. ) and Blaze's behavior I feel he is very likely to be the Roleblocker, and if he is, our chances of winning are going to be a lot higher whereas if we DON'T lynch a Roleblocker today we'll have to win a random lynch (5v5 and 4v4) AGAIN _and_ hope we lynched the Roleblocker... See where I'm going with this?

Good night guys. No matter if I win or lose, no matter if I'm right or wrong, this sure is lulzy and therefore worth it :33


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

You assuiming I'm a role blocker...you must be obvious mafia then. Not only you seem to know who is mafia but you know there roles as well. That desperate to quickly win it.


Some feelings you have. Makes me change it to Wez again.
In fact I will.

*[Vote Wez]

*


----------



## Chibason (Feb 24, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Chiba it has to be between Amrun and Wez. One of them is lying.
> It will decide the game.
> 
> 
> ...



That is a lot of pressure. If I just go with my gut instinct it might not be the right choice. I hope I'm not the deciding vote. Where is everyone else?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

Probably asleep. I'm surprised you're not, Chiba. It's nearly midnight.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

Mafia want to hurry it up.


Don't take it just think it through and yea Noi and other should come back and then it will be decided.


Don't want mafia winning it like this.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't believe Blaze because it is Blaze. Anyone can see he is playing differently.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

I already told you why I played differently this phase.



Yet, you say this. If Wez does not flip mafia then really bro I expected better. I thought you could see what I see.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 24, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Probably asleep. I'm surprised you're not, Chiba. It's nearly midnight.



Not too long from now, dude. 

@Blaze-I'll sleep on it and check back in the morning before work.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

That's cool. Let mafia be worried about this phase. Townies have nothing to lose.



Although saying that you could be mafia as well.




For now it's Wez and Amrun.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I already told you why I played differently this phase.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you say this. If Wez does not flip mafia then really bro I expected better. I thought you could see what I see.


I feel the same about you, brother.

It's 6AM. Thanks to these shenanigans neither of us have slept.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll be back here around five or six (Chiba's time, PM). Dunno when I'll get off tonight.

From there, you guys will have about 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I feel the same about you, brother.
> 
> It's 6AM. Thanks to these shenanigans neither of us have slept.


I actually slept really early so no point sleeping now...I'll try to but I might miss this phase.


I don't want to miss the ending of this.


I'm really curious to who is who.



Anyway, good night bro.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Regardless, night night. 

ETT, please keep the phase open for as long as is fair, I'd hate to come back and find I'm lynched due to Townies being Townies.

Townies, Amrun is gonna play the fuck out of you while I'm gone. Just listen to reason, it's so clear who is who. I will defend everything when I'm back on.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez, don't front.  Nothing is  clear cut like that.  You have nothing to defend.  Neither of us do.

All we have is the absolute conviction that the other is wrong.  Nobody else has that.

It's not like I can tell people who I targeted at night to prove my story.  I haven't been able to use my powers yet. :/


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

The phase will not be ended before 8:22 PM American Central Time, and it will not extend an hour afterward unless an emergency occurs.

that I can promise.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2011)

i'm convinced at this point that blaze is mafia. i think my theatrics in the first phases loosened him up a bit and made him complacent. the only thing we have to see is that if townies are very reluctant to lynch him for he is a very good player, the mafia should be just as adamant about killing him early on. obvious mafia is obvious. blaze wouldn't have wanted me dead because i've confused the town and amrun's display was helping the confusion. mafia teamwork tactic at its finest. 

oh, and amrun is mafia too by the way she keeps saying she holds off her vote for me and all. clearly trying to portray an innocent townie giving me the benefit of a doubt when i am irrevocably a townie from the numerous hints i have given that she has surely already seen. 

*[vote lynch blaze]* 

we're gonna lose this anyway as mafia have blended in nearly perfectly well.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Of course I've seen your hints, James.  The question is whether I believe them.  Anyone could leave those hints.

This idea that "oh I hinted a townie, therefore I am confirmed townie" is something I have seen several times from several people and it makes zero sense every. single. time.

Of course mafia are usually going to claim townie (pleb in this case) because no one can counterclaim them.  It's in rare situations like this do we see mafia pull off ballsy stuff like has happened this phase.  Still surprised Wez went for it.

So now you're going for Blaze after you were convince he was town the whole time?   Makes no sense to me.  Why the flip flop?


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Of course I've seen your hints, James.  The question is whether I believe them.  Anyone could leave those hints.
> 
> This idea that "oh I hinted a townie, therefore I am confirmed townie" is something I have seen several times from several people and it makes zero sense every. single. time.
> 
> ...



* it's not the fact that i'm claiming to be townie that's making me suspicious of you.*
[edit] this first statement is incorrect. i was thinking of two different things while typing this sentence lol sorry. what i meant with this is that my claiming to be town is something i understand isn't any confirmation at all and i'm not disputing that. but my innocence is not the issue as of the moment...

...it's the fact that you're overly repeating this when it's not exactly of grave consequence the whole game until now. as if you're trying to show that you're this innocent townie looking for scum but is unsure and all. i mean it's the perfect opportunity because i gave you that opportunity. but i'm not entirely convinced of my own suspicion of you so i'm not voting you yet. 

and i have explained my suspicion on blaze the post above you


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

I meant what has changed this phase? Even last phase you said he was town.

Idk just wondering. It was just funny because your gambit actually is what made me think he's town, even though I don't trust the nature of the gambit. 

But he's Blaze, so I don't trust that alone. Who knows what the hell he is.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

H, and I could explain why I mentioned it each time I did, but it would just look like justification, so... No point.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2011)

i actually believed he was town for a few phases after that. but then seriously, blaze alive at this stage of the game? mafia. canon. fact. otherwise, he'd be dead. think about it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 24, 2011)

is the game still going


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Christ, still those people aren't here.

HW, you're gonna have to read up the entire phase if you want to make your own decision.

This is an important phase.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 24, 2011)

What a clusterfuck, but I read through most of it. Either Amrun or Wez is mafia, that is obvious by their calling of roles, Sajin seems like SK to me, and Blaze seems like Mafia. Blaze has been changing his vote repeatedly on almost every phase which can either 1 of two things. His has given up being serious as a townie, or he is mafia. I'm going to go with the latter and support James.
*
[vote lynch blaze] *


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Alright, I suggested we do this earlier, go for neither me nor Amrun.

I also think Blaze is Mafia, but my only concern is if he isn't, we've lost. That's it.

If this is what people want to do there is nothing I can say, I know Amrun is Mafia and I suspect Blaze. If he is we have a good chance.

Either way, Mafia will have to kill me tonight and reveal my role as I will be protecting Sajin in order to give you guys a kill. I'm saying this now before Amrun even thinks about saying it as it is clear I have been siding with Sajin this phase and it makes sense for me to do so, as myself and as a Townie.

So far my suspicions for Mafia are aiya/Blaze/Amrun.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm still hesitant to vote for Blaze. If we vote the wrong person its over for us.

And if Amrun is claiming the same role as Wez then one of them is lying.

This might change but for now-

*[Vote Lynch Amrun]*


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2011)

so what if mafia win? then the world will end? it's just a game. and personally i've enjoyed this one because i didn't expect to live long but i'm still here at world's end  

i will lol so hard if blaze is not mafia. but then i have a really strong feeling he is  for all we know noi is one of them. hell we all could be. 

but this has been a great game ett, just wanted to say that before the big bang. seriously, blaze is mafia 



i'm not trolling this time because i now have a nagging suspicion.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 24, 2011)

Well yeah, we're at the end so we might as well go with our guts and see out it turns out.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

lol poor blaze 
leave him alive long enough and he's bound to be called mafia


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol poor blaze
> leave him alive long enough and he's bound to be called mafia



that is a reliable criterion


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

not if your dealing with a mafia that's confident enough to handle him
let me help you help me
*[change vote lynch blaze]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

We could go with our guts. Or we could go with our brains.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 24, 2011)

Listen to your heart!


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Listen to your heart!


i'll do that
*[change vote lynch Wez]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't need to listen to my heart when I know Amrun is 100% Mafia.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Can we get a vote count, please?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

i'm on my phone for the day
so i wont be making any vote counts today


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> not if your dealing with a mafia that's confident enough to handle him
> let me help you help me
> *[change vote lynch blaze]*



Omg, a confirmed mafia voting for Blaze!?  Is this a trick or...




aiyanah said:


> i'll do that
> *[change vote lynch Wez]*



Ah. Nevermind 


I almost got worried because of Blaze getting so many votes (thought it wouldnt go that smoothly at all) but then I remembered that everyone voting for him are the only four people I think are town so it's all good. 
Some risks have to be taken at this point, you know.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

You said you are fodder then you (apparently) pretended to know some mafia identities.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> I have received some interesting information





Homestuck said:


> I don't know if I'm allowed to say






Homestuck said:


> I just need to know if I would get modkilled if I exposed those 2 mafia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



You tell me?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Not sure if serious.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

That would be a compelling argument if there was actually something to discredit.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

[Vote punch Homestuck]


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, not gonna be able to get it onto Amrun. You can't trust me, yet.

I just hope Blaze is Mafia.

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*

Remember, I will be protecting Sajin tonight, once Mafia kill me Amrun's role is revealed.

EDIT: Fuck, they have a roleblocker. They can only block one of us Sajin. Make the right choice.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

If fact, providing Blaze really _is_ Mafia they're definitely going to roleblock you because they know you'll kill Amrun. They won't be able to kill you because of me, but they can't kill me or Amrun will be lynched.

Chances are, they'll simply roleblock you but kill somebody random.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Homestuck, what are you up to?  You're not the cop.  The cop was modkilled.  So what the fuck?

So what is going on? Are we lynching Blaze now?   It's kind of a derp move to me, since Wez is confirmed mafia, but of course no one can KNOW that but me.

*[vote lynch blaze]*

I guess.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

basically, i'm here to fuck shit up
home bro
tell us who are the mafia


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Homestuck, you could really help here if you actually have anything.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez, can you even protect me from a roleblock?


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

No but they can only either roleblock me or you, they can't afford to not roleblock you because they know who you'll kill.

But that means I'm free to protect you and keep you alive.

Of course, if Amrun was innocent Mafia wouldn't need to block you to stop you from killing her. 

But now Amrun will say they're gonna do it to frame her for lynching.

Even if they don't block you and protect her, the write-up should confirm her role. Depending on how it is written.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

You dont have to protect me because I'm bulletproof.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh, fuck yeah.

Well hopefully Blaze is the roleblocker.

Do we have any other major roles that need protecting? Homestuck, enter.

EDIT: lol their Doctor is dead.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

scheming
scheming
scheming
james'sava.png

how much longer left of this phase?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, wez "waiting on Homestuck" makes me think that Homestuck isn't just a generic trolling but mafia along with Wez...

What role do you think he could have? 

Only cop left is mafia cop.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Well, wez "waiting on Homestuck" makes me think that Homestuck isn't just a generic trolling but mafia along with Wez...
> 
> What role do you think he could have?
> 
> Only cop left is mafia cop.






EnterTheTao said:


> *Player List*
> 1. Fear -- Brutus
> 2. Blaze
> 3. Sajin
> ...






EnterTheTao said:


> *Caesar's Rome- Townies:*​
> *Soothsayer* (_Cop_)- She can find the the innocence or guilt of whomever she investigates. The Soothsayer is also told which day phase the Ides of March will occur, but she is unable to tell anyone the date until the day before.


 Nice try setting us up, Amrun.

I don't see Soothsayer on the dead players list.

But of course, if the list hasn't been updated I'm sure you would be well aware that you've already got rid of such an important role, I'm sure you wouldn't forget that.

You scared Homestuck is gonna out some of your team?​


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Read the phases. Avalon, the soothsayer, was modkilled.

Nice try, Wez.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes.

I'm saying all I'm doing is looking at the dead players list. Unfortunately ETT doesn't have the phases in the OP and I'm not going to read through all of these pages for it.

Which is why I wouldn't be aware that that role has been killed.

I meant nice try as in, trying to set me up should Homestuck have anything.

Though now I don't see how he could.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, but it's not like it was days ago. It was last night and we all had a discussion about the modkills.

Last phase, I thought he was cop and encouraged him to fess up.

This phase, I thought he was a generic trolling and wanted to see what he had to say about himself.

Now, I think he's mafia with you. But he might just be trolling still. Homestuck y u make no sense


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

How the fuck does a Cop get modkilled? 

And if he's not the Cop he must be trolling, his interaction with Sajin seems to solidify it.

Not like you need to worry about it.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

the phase is nearing an end >.>
*[change vote lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 24, 2011)

*[lynch Blaze]*

i couldnt be bother reading through the phrase,i  got stuff to do.I'll go with majority,I Cant do nothing anyway.hope we lynch mafia, and get this over with.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 24, 2011)

I think we have about an hour left. 

Confirm, ETT?

I still think Amrun is a better option. Either she or Wez is lying about their role. 

Can we agree on lynching her?


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Amrun is definitely the better option. Lynching Blaze is risky.

But only I can know I'm telling the truth, obviously I don't expect anybody to believe me.

But I suppose everyone agrees Blaze seems like Mafia, people also seemed reluctant to lynch him despite how he has been acting. I do hope he's Mafia.

Either way, Sajin has a target for tonight and even if he's blocked you'll know by then another Mafia to lynch tomorrow.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Amrun is most definitely mafia, but Blaze is still scum in my eyes. 1 mistake at any time and we lose so I'd rather risk with lynching him now than doing it later since I'll end up targeting him anyway.

Btw aiyanah ourright admitted he's mafia, in case someone missed it.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

And aiya was one of the bandwagoners on my lynch.

If Blaze is Mafia I feel like they rushed their final play and made some mistakes.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

its cool being mafia


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> And aiya was one of the bandwagoners on my lynch.
> 
> If Blaze is Mafia I feel like they rushed their final play and made some mistakes.



Actually the reason I suspect Blaze is because how quickly he jumped on your wagon with complete confidence. Later he ignored all my accusations and changed his votes over 9000 times for no real reason which is really weird.

Also I think Amrun was genuinely hesitant to vote for Blaze. If she's mafia and he's not, well played I guess.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 24, 2011)

Take out Blaze, then Aiyanah if we survive the night phase.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Amrun is definitely the better option. Lynching Blaze is risky.
> 
> But only I can know I'm telling the truth, obviously I don't expect anybody to believe me..




That's what baffles me. You're saying she's claiming your role, right? 

The only way to confirm that is if she were to be lynched..yet we aren't doing that...

You aren't trying to prolong her death are you?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

i dont even get why most of you guys are still hiding your roles :/
lol at lynching someone other than a confirmed mafia
lol


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Actually if Amrun if mafia, it most definitely means Wez, James and Noitora are not, which leaves only 1 more townie... If Blaze is a townie then Chibason is scum so it would make no sense for him to try to push for the Amrun lynch instead.

I still think we are on the right track.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Chibason said:


> That's what baffles me. You're saying she's claiming your role, right?
> 
> The only way to confirm that is if she were to be lynched..yet we aren't doing that...
> 
> You aren't trying to prolong her death are you?


How can anybody trust me though?

Sajin trusts me, and he has the killing power.

I've already said tonight they will roleblock him, because they know he's going to kill Amrun.

As soon as they kill me she's in the open.

Trust me, I want her dead. But there's no turning the votes around, I don't want to end up us all fucking up now.

EDIT: aiya the scum makes a good point, why are people not just revealing their roles? That's what started all of this.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i dont even get why most of you guys are still hiding your roles :/
> lol at lynching someone other than a confirmed mafia
> lol



Good point. You're confirmed and Amrun counter claimed Wez for the same role, yet Wez and Sajin have been pushing so hard for Blaze. 

Is there something I'm not understanding?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

like seriously
everyone already has a good idea as to everyones allegiance
i will tell you blaze is not with me though
dont know what he's doing this phase :/
maybe he's just plebing


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, because you're going to stop us from lynching a Townie when it will make you win. 

Chiba, what is your role?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Good point. You're confirmed and Amrun counter claimed Wez for the same role, yet Wez and Sajin have been pushing so hard for Blaze.
> 
> Is there something I'm not understanding?



Yes, it's because I suspect mafia is trying to save Blaze from a lynch by sacrificing themselves, which would mean he has a really good role.

Alternatively we could lynch a confirmed mafia now just to have me roleblocked and end up lynching Blaze anyway.

Also lol @ confirmed scum making a good point, even if it really is good


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Homestuck, what's your role?

Noitora, lurking, what's your role?

I'm sure everyone will just say generic.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

I think there's only you, and one Mason alive, excluding generics.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

of course everyone will say generic
harmless role means they are harmless
i am harmless :3
home is just scared
yo home are you safe at night?


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Who's gonna claim Mason first?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> of course everyone will say generic
> harmless role means they are harmless
> i am harmless :3
> home is just scared
> yo home are you safe at night?



aiyanah, what's your role? You can't be generic 

I'm betting you are the Cop again.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

If aiya is Mafia Cop, my world will be turned upside down.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

mafia cop ftw


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

But I'm not SK.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Btw I love how people said "Either Blaze or Amrun is mafia, why are we lynching someone else?" but nobody mentioned aiyanah at all


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh yeah... aiya is confirmed to everyone.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> But I'm not SK.


lies 



Homestuck said:


> Is that a threat


i'll tell Casca to kill you


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

I really want ETT to come on and end the phase. I need sleep.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> But I'm not SK.



Or _are_ you?!  Only now does it all make sense!!

*[Vote Lynch Wez]*


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I really want ETT to come on and end the phase. I need sleep.



I really want to see Blaze's flip as well, this is going to be either my best game ever or worst game ever 

In before "mafia rushing the lynch" arguments


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

play time is over it seems 
*[change vote lynch Wez]*
you will never sleep before this phase ends


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Or _are_ you?!  Only now does it all make sense!!
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Wez]*


Don't even joke. 

Sajin has already claimed SK. Back on Blaze, please. 

Notice how aiya took advantage of your change straight away.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

What the fuck is going the fuck on?

Everyone suspects Blaze just for being alive, aiyanah admits to being mafia, but I thought he was trolling...

Watch him be pleb.  He said he was mafia with Sajin...   And then he voted fro Wez.  Of course.  God, what a mindfuck.  I bet he was trying to set me up, that whore.  But now he seems like he doesn't care.

I don't fucking understand!   Why are we not lynching aiyanah?!

*[change vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

My mind is full of fuck.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez must die :WOW
what an irritating smiley to type that is


----------



## Noitora (Feb 24, 2011)

I am the mason, is how I knew KBL was townie, if you look back at my posts.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll be protecting Noi tonight then. That's one more person we can actually trust.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> What the fuck is going the fuck on?
> 
> Everyone suspects Blaze just for being alive, aiyanah admits to being mafia, but I thought he was trolling...
> 
> ...



Cool story Amrun. In before "But I really noticed that just now!"


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Noitora, you claimed pleb before.  Lynch all liars? 

Seriously, WHY IS NO ONE VOTING TO LYNCH AIYANAH?

Edit: Sajin, if you noticed, I said that before I really thought he was trolling since I didn't think you were mafia and he said you guys were mafia together ... and, of course, because he's aiyatroll, and he voted for Wez, whom I know to be mafia.

But now he keeps saying it so he's probably not lying.  I think he is trying to fill my mind full of fuck on purpose.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 24, 2011)

I didn't claim anything until now.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Noitora said:


> I am the mason, is how I knew KBL was townie, if you look back at my posts.



Yeah, I just noticed that as well though I hoped scum would try to claim it


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

The thing is, I know you're Mafia, Amrun.

So you trying to get the lynch away from Blaze just makes me think we're definitely on the right track.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 24, 2011)

I doubt the surviving Mafia would be so ignorant as to not have noticed it. It was a too dangerous move for them.

Do we have a vote count?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't care if we lynch Blaze, but I actually thought Blaze was town this whole game, and if we lynch a townie, WE LOSE.

It is hard to lynch someone I don't know about over one person I KNOW is mafia and another one who claims mafia. 

And Noitora, yes you did claim pleb and I'm going to go find it.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Noitora said:


> I doubt the surviving Mafia would be so ignorant as to not have noticed it. It was a too dangerous move for them.
> 
> Do we have a vote count?



We have at least 5 people voting for Blaze (me, you, Wez, James and Homestuck) and I think Wolfy voted him as well so it's majority.

I wonder if mafia is going to go all out for a 50% chance of victory


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> mafia is on drugs


do you wanna try some?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

LD games > MD games.

I'm serious.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Oops, Noi, you said "townie" and in my head I just interpreted that as "vanilla townie."  I didn't even notice the KBL thing at the time.

I trust Noitora as town, then.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh, good. That means a lot.


----------



## Didi (Feb 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> LD games > MD games.
> 
> I'm serious.



 **


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Didi said:


> **



Except for TTGL of course


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Both LD games so far have been quality. 

But MD has had some equally quality games.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Both LD games so far have been quality.
> 
> But MD has had some equally quality games.



Not for me, the only time my team won in MD is when I was fodder and killed by SK first night


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

So other people are on drugs, but you, who claimed to be the cop when you are not, are totally fine.  Right, Homes... Right.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh, and, fuck this shit.  I know Wez is mafia.  I can't know about anyone else, even aiyanah, though I do think he is.

*[vote lynch wez]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> dunno, the people who took them seem pretty strung out


no one has taken anything yet
hence why they might appear strung out
:/
shit


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Oh, and, fuck this shit.  I know Wez is mafia.  I can't know about anyone else, even aiyanah, though I do think he is.
> 
> *[vote lynch wez]*



Yeah, that's your only chance of winning, scum


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah we've definitely hit Mafia with Blaze.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

That or they are just messing with us 

Though they'd probably stop by now, Amrun at least.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 24, 2011)

Indeed. Blaze, Amrun, An are mafia.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe. As I've said, I know nothing about Blaze.

I know about you, Wez.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

I think they're just getting desperate.

If Blaze _is_ a Townie, well played Mafia. That would mean they've overmindfucked us, gone to so much more effort than they needed to.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

If Wez somehow magically turns out to be mafia that's the best scum play I've ever seen on NF.
It would also mean Amrun is extremely horrible this game though.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

No, I'm not that good. Amrun is playing it well in her posts, it's just funny for me to read them.

The way they fucked up is through interaction with each other. Assuming we are right with our suspects.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

nah
it would be too elaborate a mindfuck
but then again
no mindfuck is ever too elaborate


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh, cruel world.

Two hours left. I refuse to end the phase early on such an important phase.

A vote count would be helpful, though, to ending it more timely. 

Just got back from seeing _Julius Caesar_ live, btw. Awesome play; best live Shakespeare I've seen. (And I've seen _Hamlet_ )


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Fuck, two hours!?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Poor Wez


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

I barely slept last night, or the night before, and now this. 

Looks like I'm skipping another day of Uni.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 24, 2011)

The fuck.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

making a votes count
after getting a sammich


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> I never said I wasn't on drugs
> 
> Just not the same kind as the mafia
> 
> ...



 Not at all.  I just found it funny.

Are you mafia or a troll? Spill it, bro.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2011)

wow wez if you're mafia i'd be impressed


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

I would be proud.

But I'm not.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

InnoWez isn't innoWez this time.

James, you should believe me. 

How this phase did not end in lynching either me or Wez is absolutely baffling to me.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2011)

i don't get any traces of mafia emotion from wez. really if he ends up mafia then he'd be very dangerous to me :/ 

i still think blaze is mafia though so i hope my intuition on him is correct


----------



## Noitora (Feb 24, 2011)

We'll find out soon!


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

James, I was in the same boat.  I was shocked when he claimed my role.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Amrun.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

Know what I love about this game?

No matter who loses...

_I_ win.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

counting -_-


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

how many pages is this phase alone?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Know what I love about this game?
> 
> No matter who loses...
> 
> _I_ win.



The longer it lasts, the better, don't you agree?

I personally think SK winning would be an amazing ending 



aiyanah said:


> how many pages is this phase alone?



15 or something?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

Since page 28 onward.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

the fuck 
cant you just like assume that the votes are tied
seriously? :/


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't assume that sort of thing. Sorta ruins the point. 

I mean, I'll count, it just means the phase might run on a little longer...


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> the fuck
> cant you just like assume that the votes are tied
> seriously? :/



Nope 

Blaze has at the very least 6 votes though. Check for yourself if you dont believe me.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

i guarantee you the votes are tied


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll take a double check just in case... blah...


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i guarantee you the votes are tied



Sure I'll trust you but if I find out they arent it'll be an autoloss for your team


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Pretty sure there can only be like 2-3 votes for me.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

i recommend reading through this phase again once the game is over


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i recommend reading through this phase again once the game is over



Are you saying mafia were all obvious and town just towned, or what?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

nah
its just lulzy


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

I made it this way 

I swear everyone was lurking for like an hour and my patience ran out


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

*votes:*

*Sajin* -> Wez ★ > Amrun > Blaze
*Amrun* -> Wez ★ > Blaze > aiyanah > Wez ★
*Blaze* -> Wez ★ > Amrun > Sajin > Amrun > Wez ★ > Chibason > Wez ★
*Wez ★* -> Amrun > Blaze
*aiyanah* -> Wez ★ > Blaze > Wez ★ > Blaze > Wez ★
*Jαmes* -> Blaze
*Homestuck* -> Blaze
*Noitora* -> Blaze
*Chibason* -> Amrun > Wez ★
*Hyper_Wolfy* -> Blaze

*Blaze -> 6 votes
Wez ★ -> 4 votes*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

People voting for me = Mafia


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah the mafia looks kinda obvious now.

Cant wait to see the result


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2011)

look at those stars!


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

there is one more mafia


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> look at those stars!



we should vote for Wez more often


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Are there any inactifags not voting?


----------



## Chibason (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> People voting for me = Mafia


​


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

it was all so obvious


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]*
> 
> I swear to God if you guys lynch me.
> 
> ...



best post this phase


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

half an hour left.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez asleep yet?


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

nah Wez is still here


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

well, closer to forty minutes, really. 

8:20 PM American Central Time is the target time.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> well, closer to forty minutes, really.
> 
> 8:20 PM American Central Time is the target time.



Tao keeps trolling.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

You don't even know trolling yet. 

This game was the warm-up for my life's work. Next game I'm taking a leaf out of Sphyer's book and creating ART.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

It's cool, pretty sure one of my flatmates is nailing some girl in our kitchen right now so... I'd rather not be trying to get to sleep at this point.

Needless to say, I feel like I'm full of worth right now.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Who even needs an education or a future of any kind when you can have the results of a mafia phase instead


My last post makes me feel even sadder.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> You don't even know trolling yet.
> 
> This game was the warm-up for my life's work. Next game I'm taking a leaf out of Sphyer's book and creating ART.


i'm never playing an SL game again
3 science bombs?
really?
they let them go at the same time too those bastards


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i'm never playing an SL game again
> 3 science bombs?
> really?
> they let them go at the same time too those bastards



I thought that was fun.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

it was fun
until i died
our team didn't even have a science bomb :/


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i'm never playing an SL game again
> 3 science bombs?
> really?
> they let them go at the same time too those bastards





Sajin said:


> I thought that was fun.



I've got something better.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I've got something better.



4 bombs?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

I let mine go just to troll even though it was bad for my team.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> 4 bombs?



Better than bombs. A game full of minor trollings with a trolltastic finale no matter who wins.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Better than bombs. A game full of minor trollings with a trolltastic finale no matter who wins.



I'll be looking forward to it


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

My game is not that important, Wez.

go join those two.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> townies gonna town all night while real people have sex on the kitchen table in the next room


this post
...this post
put it in the op for the fc
do it


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Omg, put it in the OP for real.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

I just keep walking out of my door, kicking the kitchen door open, and walking away.

Been doing it every few minutes.

It's hilarious to hear their panicked shuffling everytime.

Fuck, I gotta leave this Forum.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

Townies gonna spam.

There are still twenty minutes left. in such an important phase, it may very well be crucial.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

The only thing we can do is switch to Wez and there's no way I'm doing this. Come what may.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> quoting myself would be super gay



Quote aiyanah quoting you, problem solved.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

Write-up incoming. Voting closed.

Discussion allowed until write-up is posted.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Discussion allowed until write-up is posted.



Makes me think we might have lynched a mafioso after all  I hope so at least.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

Damn, I came late...Amrun and Wez are lulzy.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 24, 2011)

We'll find out in a moment anyway.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, if we hadn't there would be no need for no discussion because the game would be over.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 24, 2011)

Its not exqctly 20 minutes .

so

Its over Mafias :









































*[lynch Wez]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Voting closed, mo' suckra.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

Votes are closed....but thanks.


I love your sets.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

left it too late bro
Chi told you bro
he told you


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Its not exqctly 20 minutes .
> 
> so
> 
> ...



So soon after my post. flipping a coin on whether to allow it, since I did say *twenty* minutes and gave ten.

Heads it's yours... it's heads.

Your vote is allowed. The vote is a tie. Another coin toss is in order.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

Tao, what is this


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2011)

excellent


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Bullshit.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

Ohh shit...I still say I'm townie since the game would be over after I die.



Amrun or Wez..one of them should have been lynched to know who was who.


I expected better...


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

Head is Blaze being lynched, tails is Wez.

Everyone has voted, voting is truly closed as the twenty minutes is over. Don't get too pissed until results are posted, please. It's the finale... I'm inclined to troll.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

Praying to random.org right now.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

We got this.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't need such a thing called luck.



Wez can have that.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

God is on my side.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Head is Blaze being lynched, tails is Wez.
> 
> Everyone has voted, voting is truly closed as the twenty minutes is over. Don't get too pissed until results are posted, please. It's the finale... I'm inclined to troll.



Finale? We lost


----------



## Noitora (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah. If Blaze wins and he is mafia, the game is over.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> God is on my side.


I'm God.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 24, 2011)

Townies we will win


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Mafia shouldn't even feel good about this shitty win if they get it.

HW, you are quite blatantly Mafia.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

But I also said twenty minutes. Contradiction thar'. 

and by finale, I did not mean the game is necessarily over; I only meant the end was approaching. that's for you to see (or not see) when I post the write-up.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 24, 2011)

HS 20 minutes and 10 minutes big difference,


----------



## Chibason (Feb 24, 2011)

this phase.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

So basically, aiya, Blaze, Amrun, Chiba, HW.

All Mafia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sajin (Feb 24, 2011)

No offense mafia but you could have EASILY done better than become obvious and take a 50% chance to win this phase


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

It was a very messy phase on your part.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 24, 2011)

Its was fun watching people get nervous though ,it was not about winning


----------



## Noitora (Feb 24, 2011)

Actually, you said 30 minutes to the end at my time 01:43 AM 

At  02:13 AM to said write up incoming.

30 minutes.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 24, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Actually, you said 30 minutes to the end at my time 01:43 AM
> 
> At  02:13 AM to said write up incoming.
> 
> 30 minutes.


Is this correct, ETT? 

Somebody work it out.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 24, 2011)

Noitora is God as well.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

*DAY PHASE 5 ENDS!*

_The curtain opens to reveal Rome in ruins._

Caesarion: And now I am in Rome... it seems I must fight for Rome yet a little longer. Antony is dead, Octavian is dead... now these Conspirators!

_Caesarion marches his units through the Roman streets, slaughtering plebeians regardless of their alignment. Before long, he met the army of Metellus Cimber._

Cimber: Attack!

_Cimbers army meets Caesarion's, and a bloody fight stirs, only for Caesarion's to slowly be beaten back. Before long, they retreat to reveal Caesarion fighting alone._

Caesarion: Ye art of no interest to me... I will put your death upon my blade for sure!

_Cimber chuckles._

Cimber: Truly? Ye, who art not Roman, wish to conquer Rome? To become the new Caesar? How sad, how pathetic... And to fight my garrison and I alone? I scoff at such _arrogance_!

_Caesarion draws his sword, only for a large mob of armed plebeians to appear from the alleys. They charge in front of Caesarion, butchering the cavalry garrison of Cimber._

Cimber: But!?

Caesarion: Ye art but an old fool... senile as your unfaithfulness. Nihil es.

_Caesarion charges forward to stab Cimber straight through the heart as the mob of armed plebeians cheer. Cimber and his army has been defeated, and a blow has been set against the Conspirators._

*Blaze (Metellus Cimber) has been lynched.
*

*NIGHT PHASE 5 BEGINS! NO TALKING!*

Still mad, town? 

To the thirty minute comment; I corrected myself in a later post on that same page. To anyone mention random.org or RNG... fuck that shit, I used a real coin.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

I had a shitty day.  Personal life devastation.

I could have won by claiming plebian and letting townies town themselves to oblivion just like they have so far this game, but it would have felt hollow to me.

I needed to have fun.  I actually planned to claim Lepidus before Wez beat me to it. 

Troll win or lose was better than dragging it out in a boring way.

Don't say you didn't have fun.

I don't care whether you agree with what I did or not.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

Amrun, HS... the game has not ended. 

no more posting. You're free to rage/dote on me in my inbox.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

oh my fucking Christ I'm going to modkill if you people won't stop posting.

You guys know I'll do it.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 24, 2011)

I pressed "post" before you ended the phase, Tao.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 24, 2011)

hence why I'm giving warnings. 

I don't like modkilling, despite my trigger finger.


----------



## Sito (Feb 24, 2011)

Fuck, Ahh i missed. Send me a pm Tao.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 26, 2011)

*NIGHT PHASE 5 ENDS!*

_The curtains open to reveal Caesarion's mob army defeated as he attempts to desperately gather reinforcements._

Casca: End of the line.

_A shadowy figure approaches, stopping Casca from reaching Caesarion, who is left to go into the distance._

Caesarion: i will bring help! Thank you, stranger!

Lepidus: Help me? Ye art next, killer of Octavian and Antony! But for now... Casca, how far ye fallen...

Casca: Ye art a fool! I will have none of your old war tales... die, ancient!

_Casca charges forward at Lepidus on his horse, but Lepidus does not move. Casca's horse reaches Lepidus, only to miss a direct charge and falls over, dead._

Lepidus: Ye art still young. I cannot, will not... be beaten. Ye, who plotted the deaths of Caesar and deceived Antony. Who would not protect Octavian. To fight a fellow Roman... a man Caesar had loved... Now I am aware of his feelings, the noble Caesar.

Casca: Then your fate shall be the same as his, except thou shalt get no last request!

Lepidus: Such a fool...

_Casca is now on the ground and charges at Lepidus, swinging his blade only to be parried by Lepidus's shield. He swings wildly, but Lepidus parries every attack._

Lepidus: In our alliance, I had not the charisma of Antony... the power of Octavian... but I had the will of battle born within me!

Casca: You're going to die! For Rome! For my amusement, even!

Lepidus: So ye be a murderer...

Casca: Do not talk to me of murder... Pompey turns over in his grave! Old man, ye know nothing!

Lepidus: !? That intensity...

_Casca swings his blade once again, putting more strength into it. Lepidus attempts to block with his shield, only for it to be knocked out of his hands. Casca makes another strong swing, yelling loudly, that is met with a calm parry from Lepidus's blade, only for Lepidus's blade to suddenly be broken in half._

Lepidus: How!?

Casca: The Dark Age of Rome is gone! The Triumvirate gone! *END OF THE LINE!*

_Casca stabs, with Lepidus unable to stop the blade. He falls almost immediately, dead. The curtains close and open again, with Caesarion's reinforcements being stopped by a large fire started by Decius._

Caesarion: I've been stopped... That old bastard. And I killed his allies, too... yet that man saved me... Oh, Rome, what ye do to us mortals...

*Wez (Lepidus) was killed by Casca.*

*DAY PHASE SIX BEGINS!*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

*[vote lynch Noitora]*


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

townies unite! 

*[vote lynch amrun]*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Actually, I change my vote.

*[vote lynch sajin]*


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Actually, I change my vote.
> 
> *[vote lynch sajin]*



you should just help the town and vote for yourself


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

You should know I would never do that.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

don't worry amrun, you shall rest soon


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Maybe, but my team is bound to win. 

You can't win all the coinflips forever.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

but yes we can. we have belief...........


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, so do we. :33


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Well, so do we. :33



our belief is stronger


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 26, 2011)

A mafia game decided by coin flips.

glorious .


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

lol. unless one of us doesn't vote.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, that would be horrible.

If it's one of my team, they will be stabbed.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

until the very end. if ever we win every coin toss until the last one. i wonder who'll be the two left standing


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

I hope it's me and Sajin and Sajin loses the coinflip.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I hope it's me and Sajin and Sajin loses the coinflip.



well you're gonna be lynched today so it's not gonna happen


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

>.>
*[vote lynch Sajin]*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm doing my best to make this coinflip today, then, James.

And if fate has its say and is just, Sajin will lose. He knows why.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

we should vote for james instead
the stars are against him today


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Why?

I like the poetic justic of me vs. Sajin today because of the RE game.

Plus it is the best strategic move anyway.  We need to vote Sajin every day until we win the coinflip.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

let sajin vs amrun be


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

james will lose the coinflip
he has no luck with these things


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> james will lose the coinflip
> he has no luck with these things



how would you know? as i've never been on the receving end of a coinflip before


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

james is totally more likely to lose this coinflip
Saj could win it if we stick with him


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

But...

Sajin Must Die


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

fine we'll let sajin die first
doubt it'll happen though
you better be very lucky amrun


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

If there is justice in the universe, Sajin will die.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

but we are the unjust :/


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

justice shall prevail


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

maybe if you still had wez


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

We are not the unjust. 

We are doing this for the good of Rome.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> *The Conspirators*​



you see it too, right?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, we are conspiring to work for the good of Rome.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

conspire with me so that james feels left out


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

where the hell are my plebeians?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

*conspire conspire conspire*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

we are plotting against you james


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

plotters gonna plot


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

we have conspired enough 
*[change vote lynch James]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

*[lynch James] *

James has the word bad luck all over him :ho


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> *[lynch James] *
> 
> James has the word bad luck all over him :ho



the coin shall find my side


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

we haven't conspired anything though :/
why dont you guys just give up
the sk thats helping you will be lynched this phase
seriously
*[change vote lynch sajin]*


----------



## Noitora (Feb 26, 2011)

*[vote lynch amrun]*

Alright. Amrun and Aiya, two mafia. Got your back James.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

*[lynch] Sajin[/lynch]*
we need James here to spead bad luck :ho


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

i'm the sk


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

Dammit Tao... I wish I could figure out from the write-up whom I actually attacked 

But it doesn't seem like Wolfy is Decius so it's between Amrun, aiyanah and Chibason... Can you guys please vote for Chibason instead since he is probably more likely to be Decius?

*[Vote lynch Chibason] *


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

lol next post displaced james's claim


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

James must be mafia then.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

You aren't even trying to persuade us in your innocence Amrun, that's no fun


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

alright i shall believe in sajin the plebeian *[change vote lynch chibason]* as i'm you know the sk. 

noi you should do the same. townies should stick together until i kill another mafia tonight and we'll win the game


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

How the fuck would I do that?

I was forced to kill Wez last night as I can't have his protection fucking with my kills.  Wez actually is Lepidus. Derp.

If I could have gotten away with not killing him, I'd still be trolling.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

Theres still suprises lies ahead  looking forwrd to it


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

Amrun said:


> How the fuck would I do that?
> 
> I was forced to kill Wez last night as I can't have his protection fucking with my kills.  Wez actually is Lepidus. Derp.
> 
> If I could have gotten away with not killing him, I'd still be trolling.



I don't know... Say you could've sworn you read Lepidus in your role pm but found out you're actually a pleb? 

And thanks James the SK, we can do this


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

Hindsight


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

It is always 20/20


----------



## Chibason (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice try, but I'm no Decius. 
*
[Vote Lynch James]*

Sorry, Pleb


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Nice try, but I'm no Decius.



Then who is!?


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

amrun is  *[change vote lynch amrun]*


----------



## Chibason (Feb 26, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Then who is!?



Don't worry, my friend. You'll be dead before it matters. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Sajin]*

:repstorm


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

Fine, let's do it  Though I'd now wager on aiyanah, I'll trust you Romans for this one.

*[Change vote lynch Amrun]* This is gonna be good.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

Btw Tao, if we win the coin toss and you receive the night actions quickly, you really don't have to wait for a day to start a new phase


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

these pleb's still think they can win
entertain me fodders 
your ally in the sk will be gone soon ;3


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

wait guys, i think chibason is decius i really do. sajin was roleblocked by fire and chiba's custom title is guess what...


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

You may be onto something, James 

*[Change vote lynch Chibason]* You sneaky Decius


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

i have a good feeling about it too  

*[change vote lynch chibason]* and i think your intuition is on him too sajin?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, it was. I mean it's nothing definite but look at it that way, it seemed more like Decius stopped me from killing someone else compared to me attacking Decius and him stopping me in the write-up, so Wolfy is probably not Decius (if I had to guess... Casca?). The way Blaze pushed for the Amrun lynch in the beginning of the previous phase (as well as her counterclaiming Wez) makes me doubt she's the roleblocker as well just because she probably wouldnt risk that much... That leaves Chibason who stayed low profile pretty much.

Oh, and aiyanah who claimed scum () in the beginning of the phase so yeah.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

You forgot one player in your little calculations.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Yeah, it was. I mean it's nothing definite but look at it that way, it seemed more like Decius stopped me from killing someone else compared to me attacking Decius and him stopping me in the write-up, so Wolfy is probably not Decius (if I had to guess... Casca?). The way Blaze pushed for the Amrun lynch in the beginning of the previous phase (as well as her counterclaiming Wez) makes me doubt she's the roleblocker as well just because she probably wouldnt risk that much... That leaves Chibason who stayed low profile pretty much.



at least we're in agreement. now townies. come at mafia


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> at least we're in agreement. now townies. come at mafia





If we lynch Chibason today AND he is the roleblocker, I'm attacking Wolfy again tonight just to get a kill in. It really looks to me like Caesarion in the write-up wanted to go back to fight Casca.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

Amrun said:


> You forgot one player in your little calculations.



Since when were you under an impression... 

But yeah, Noi, Homestuck, change your votes to Chiba.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

flip the coin
do it now man


----------



## Chibason (Feb 26, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> wait guys, i think chibason is decius i really do. sajin was roleblocked by fire and *chiba's custom title is guess what*...



lol, that was clearly a coincidence..I just mark peeps.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

Chiba just die for us. Your sacrifice will not be in vain


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

I am pretty happy with this assumption that I'm not important.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

lol we all are
lets talk about it so that they dont change back to you


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

I think Amrun is the godfather. Just a guess.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

I thought I wasn't important.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

Godather isn't important, Decius is. You were actually completely worthless and disposable while Blaze was alive


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

Either way we cant lose,this plan is full proof


----------



## Noitora (Feb 26, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Chibason] *

Hmmm.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

its 4v4 can we end the phrase now?


----------



## Noitora (Feb 26, 2011)

What is the vote count?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

4-4 I think? one or .two people will lose here after coming so far in the game,but good job,played a good game.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 26, 2011)

God is on our side, men. Best of luck to my team.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

Best Luck to Chiba,Jay,Sajin


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

Wheres ETT


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Then why would you be saying these things publicly?
> 
> Herporama.


you decide homes
you decide
it would be too easy to tell you which mafia is which right now


----------



## Noitora (Feb 26, 2011)

I meant a count as to who voted for whom.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 26, 2011)

So, you, Chiba, Aiya and Amrun voted for Sajin?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

can't you just look back and count 
Sajin what do you prefer,Lynch or Killed ,we can organise that for you


----------



## Noitora (Feb 26, 2011)

Because I R BUSY GAI


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

We actually can't kill Sajin.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, looked back, all seems in order.

Wut amrun


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

lol we cant kill a bulletproof


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

pshh stop ruining our suprises


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

right now we're like wrapped gifts for the town
but they can only choose to open one per phase
its also 50/50 whether or not the wrapping will come off


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

]
Ok I get you, 我不出声音就行吧


----------



## Chibason (Feb 26, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Chiba just die for us. Your sacrifice will not be in vain



I don't mind. I was letting him know...


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

有人会陪你一起死的，放心 :ho


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

i see what you did there ;p


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> can't you just look back and count
> Sajin what do you prefer,Lynch or Killed ,we can organise that for you



I prefer being nightkilled. Please organize that for me 

Also we have to be wary of this role:



> Cinna (Mafia Framer/One-shot Riot Starter)- Cinna may mark someone for a night, and if the Soothsayer investigates the player he marks, the player will appear to be guilty. Cinna may decide once in the game to mark a player as permanently guilty; if Cinna dies and this permanently guilty player is still alive, he is trampled to death by the plebeians in a riot (this will not kill bulletproof roles).



Maybe Amrun is Cinna after all, that would explain things  Mafia would win either way regardless of whether they lynched Wez or Amrun


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

Maybe he is,Obviously Sajin wouldnt be worry about that,maybe Sajin or the _other one  with someone _  might not make it till tonight regardless,I Hope James or HS was here to see this aswell :33


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Maybe he is,Obviously Sajin wouldnt be worry about that,maybe Sajin or the _other one  with someone _  might not make it till tonight regardless,I Hope James or HS was here to see this aswell :33



I guess. Well, either way, either we lose right now or both you and Chibason are done for


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

I am not worried , Its either you or Chiba and mice friend at the end of this phrase.
Just end this phrase now ETT. We are ready for tonight


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

who did we mark?


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

i don't mind dying and losing though coz we won the re game


----------



## Sajin (Feb 26, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> who did we mark?



I dunno


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

James words sound like someone knows whats coming,Honorable Guy :ho


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 26, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> James words sound like someone knows whats coming,Honorable Guy :ho



our glorious victory is coming


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I dunno



is it wise to out yourself like this?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

We gladly put a V on your body ,after your honarable death.
everything is set. i cant not wait any longer.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2011)

*votes:*

*Amrun* -> Noitora > Sajin
*Jαmes* -> Amrun > Chibason > Amrun > Chibason
*aiyanah* -> Sajin > Jαmes > Sajin
*Hyper_Wolfy* -> Jαmes > Sajin
*Noitora* -> Amrun > Chibason
*Sajin* -> Chibason > Amrun > Chibason
*Chibason* -> Jαmes > Sajin
*Homestuck* -> Amrun > Chibason

*Sajin -> 4 votes
Chibason -> 4 votes*


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

Perfect. Sorry about the delay; just got off work.

Time for the fun to begin. Coin flip is a go! 

Heads is Sajin, tails is Chibason.

Write-up is now!

*DAY PHASE 6 ENDS! THE END OF A NEW BEGINNING!*

_The curtains open to reveal the remaining Conspirators face Caesarion and his mob of plebeian supporters. Flavius, too, stands at the helm as a leader. Caesarion rides towards Decius, attempting to make a fatal blow._

Decius: I pity thee.

_Decius parries the thrust and hits Caesarion with the hilt of his blade, causing Caesarion to fly off his fleeing horse. Caesarion is surrounded by the Conspirators._

Cassius: Never had I imagined that we would kill Caesar twice.

Decius: I was the wrong man to go after. Luck was not with ye... I, a spirit brother of great Pompey, whose dedication and love was like that of Pompey's for the ocean!

Caesarion: Hah! Ye all think ye are better than I? Each one of us shall meet again in the underworld, with all the other sinners. Ye and I, we are but warmongers and conquerors! Is that not right, Casca, bloodthirstiest of us all?

Casca: ...

The Conspirators (besides Casca): Casca, calm in the face of killing?!

Casca: I have come full circle. With the last Caesar my bloodlust dies... End of the line...

Caesarion: Ah, but this Caesar is not quite yet ready to meet death's embrace. Nunc Flavius!

Conspirators: Flavius, a lover of Pompey!?

Flavius: But also of Rome! Go, plebeians! Tonight there is no boundary.

_Flavius leads a charge of plebeians, who rush at the Conspirators' camp. They meet their legions well, and Casca's calm demeanor drops._

Casca: Traitors... TRAITORS! TO ROME! ENOUGH! END OF THE LINE! END OF THE LINE, END OF THE LINE, END OF THE LINE!

Cassius: Calm d-

_Casca pushes aside Cassius, charging at Caesarion. Caesarion raises his sword to parry, and the two begin duel._

Casca: I WILL NOT LOSE HERE!

Caesarion: Rome is threatened, and ye attack me... heh... ye did not mind much when I attempted to strike Decius. Do ye really care for thou countrymen? Or just victory and glory?

Casca: I will not be called a devil by the devil!

Caesarion: Oh-ho! Fair enough...

_Flavius's plebeians meet the Conspirators' legions, but they are but no match. Flavius attempts to lead another charge of energy, but an arrow strikes him down._

Decius: Blocked by a master... another one betrays the spirit of Pompey.

_At this loss, the plebeians lose all will and are mowed down. Casca swings and halves Caesarion's blade. Caesarion attempts to parry with the half-blade at another swing, but Casca then removes the blade from his hilt. At this strength, his blade flies out of his hand._

Casca: I do not even need a blade to bring you to death!

Caesarion: !?

_Casca jumps atop Caesarion, knocking him down. He beings to choke him with his left hand whilst punching him in the face with the other. Caesarion pants his final words out slowly._

Caesarion: So... this... is... it... my new... Rome... gone... in favor... of my... fellow... _murderer_. (_Caesarion puts all his breath into one sentence._) Obviam ibimus in inferno! HAHAHAHAHA!

Casca: That is it...

_The plebeians are finished, both commanders dead. The curtain closes, to reopen after a moment of preparation. The Conspirators are now at the head of the Senate, Rome is rebuilt, and discussion commences._

Cassius: There are much problems, still, even after a full year.

Decius: To be expected. Casca is but our only competent military leader left... and he scares his men. We killed the others... and war with the barbarians is not thrilling.

Cinna: They encroach upon Rome. Ah... I always feel left out of thy conversing. Seems I am never much good.

The Spirit of Treboniuis: Oh, but ye art.

_The living Conspirators jump back. The spirits of Pompey, Trebonius, and Metellus Cimber stand before them._

Trebonius: There was much bloodshed. We will never be at peace.

Cimber: Indeed.

Trebonius: But it was for the good. Caesarion is dead, Caesar is dead... Rome will remain a republic.

Cassius: True... this war was the end of a new beginning. We truly have brought forth a new brand of Roman, with this...

Cinna: We best not forget ye and all our other sacrifices.

Decius: Incredibly true... Pompey, could you close this yarn off for us? The final word is yours.

Pompey: 

_Curtains close. The play is over! The Conspirators have won Rome!_

*Sajin (Caesarion) has been lynched.*

Conspirators:

Cassius - Amrun

Casca: Hyper_Wolfy

Cinna: aiyanah

Decius: Chibason

You are the winners. A mafia game decided by a coin flip, too... 

Discuss the results, if you must. 

I've loved the lulz. This is a wonderful starting point for my next game, I'd say. Trolling can only go up from here.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

I told you Sajin would lose the coin toss this time, aiyanah.

But seriously, great gameplay by Sajin.  His deduction was really great in this game.

I had fun.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, and, one more thing:


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

I did well.



I went down for the lulz otherwise I would have lived but I rather have a lulzy phase.



Never expected that this would happen in this game. Nice work ETA.


Well done to my team as well.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah great game here, well done mafia!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

for those who were wondering... the Decius hint, the most obvious hint in the game was NOT the fire thing.

It was back in the first write-up, where I was Pompey. In the write-up that killed Nova, the first day lynch, Decius is called the "brother" of Pompey in a spiritual way. Chiba and I, if you ever pay attention, bros. We live in the same city, and when he's not looking, I steal his alcohol. True family.

But don't tell him that thing about the alcohol.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, I really thought it was the fire hint.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Also calling *Blaze/Amrun/Wez/aiyanah/Hyper_Wolfy* as the mafia team.



This post made me shit a brick, because it got every single one right except Wez.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Me too. And then he figured out that Chibason was Decius.  Of course we had TOTALLY thrown playing our cards close to the wind by that point and were trolling spectacularly hard, but still.

It was ridiculous. 

GJ, Sajin.  In a funny way, this redeemed both him and me from the RE game.  I got my revenge and he proved that he's not actually a tard.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

If Sajin had been vigilante, town would've won. Just sayin'. He didn't get targeted a single night phase. 

In his PMs, he even said he was trying to help the mafia a little when he killed Artemidorus/Sage. bet he regrets it now.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

I swear James had me in shit when he talked everyone in voting me.



I had to work my way out of that crap like a pro.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Hahaha.  I always kept planning to target him and then somehow I never did.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Homestuck's troll was fucking ridiculous this game.

I really wanted him to reveal names because they probably would have been wrong.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

when Home said he had information, I thought I had accidentally sent him a mafia PM or something. I hadn't, thank god, but after I realized he was trolling I was just...


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

It was so ridiculous.  I got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

so I must spread before I can give rep to the winners, except HW, who I have repped.

damn. 

I'll rep you all soon enough.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 27, 2011)

Good game... even if i had no clue what was going on most of the time, mafia were too pro 

anyway, the writeups ruled, reminded me of time spent studying that play decades ago


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> for those who were wondering... the Decius hint, the most obvious hint in the game was NOT the fire thing.
> 
> It was back in the first write-up, where I was Pompey. In the write-up that killed Nova, the first day lynch, Decius is called the "brother" of Pompey in a spiritual way. Chiba and I, if you ever pay attention, bros. We live in the same city, and when he's not looking, I steal his alcohol. True family.
> 
> But don't tell him that thing about the alcohol.



that is NOT obvious at all  

i had already resigned this game the moment i got my role 

i guess my suspicion on blaze was right. it was only executed hastily and poorly  

congrats mafia. at least we lost by coin toss and not by total decimation


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

To be honest, I could have played the last 3-4 phases more subtly, but I just wanted to have more fun with it.  Easy victories are boring.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

I was kind of hoping town would win the coin toss this time. had they done so, they would've won, and it would've been hilarious. 

with the roleblocker dead, no one would've stopped Sajin's kills. actually, come to think of it... Sajin would've won.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I was kind of hoping town would win the coin toss this time. had they done so, they would've won, and it would've been hilarious.
> 
> with the roleblocker dead, no one would've stopped Sajin's kills. actually, come to think of it... Sajin would've won.



that would have been epic


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

I know.

But I had faith that Lord Zetsu would grant me my wish.


We had the most faith after all, James.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

When i was talking about the coin toss in previous phase I was actually talking about the coin toss this phase. So obvious. 



This is why I'm 




Poor Wez thinking he had won.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

coin tosses are child's play compared to incoming Mafia FC Game II. 

I have it all worked out. And it will be amazing .


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

just be sure to join my version of the fourth ninja world war at the hou  it's gonna be a clusterfuck of actions.


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2011)

Fuck yes my team won!

I still hate Zabuza for lynching me, there was no reason at all. 

And hehe, this means people are gonna lose their God Tier title.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

We were sorry to lose you, Didi. Your lynch was such bs.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 27, 2011)

An awesomely lolzy finish to the game, my "son"  being the last to go 

Well done scumbuckets


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2011)

Btw, I do have a question for my mafiabuddies: we knew since like the first night or something who Caesar was. Why didn't you just kill him so he couldn't sacrifice himself, meaning at least one random townie would die during the Ides of March?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Because if we killed him, Cleopatra would have killed aiyanah.  We looked for Cleopatra instead and eventually found her, but a tad too late.


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh yeah, of course, I forgot about that catch.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

We permanently marked him in hopes of killing him that way or getting a cop guilty on him. It didn't happen.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

we fucking won 
i told you plebs there was no chance for your victory 
btw ett i was casca


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 27, 2011)

We Barely won :ho,
We could have won sooner,that 48 hours phrase, i threw a tantrum,than afterwards had to go low profile.Didi's death was unfortunate,e were a bit careless.The towns were towning most of the time . Had fun,my team played Pro,thans to them and ETT.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

claiming mafia was fun
i should have read the situation first though 
its a shame you guys didn't want to lynch casca


----------



## MSAL (Feb 27, 2011)

If i was Caesar, all of you mafia scum would've knelt before me


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

i would have killed you first


----------



## MSAL (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i would have killed you first



............YOU O_________________O


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

i love how my role kept getting downplayed after i confirmed myself as mafia
lol seriously
you should always lynch the confirmed mafia first


----------



## MSAL (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i love how my role kept getting downplayed after i confirmed myself as mafia
> lol seriously
> you should always lynch the confirmed mafia first



If i could've killed i wouldve


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

Damn it, I actually had another shot at winning with SK this time  Oh well.

Good job mafia, you played really well and deserved to win, even though what decided this game for me were the modkills  Really didn't plan to end up in a situation where town + SK = mafia in numbers, but oh well, we fought bravely 

Edit: Damn I have to lose my title... FUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> If i could've killed i wouldve


chances are it'll always be worth your while targeting me in these 
have we been on a mafia team together yet?



Sajin said:


> Damn it, I actually had another shot at winning with SK this time  Oh well.
> 
> Good job mafia, you played really well and deserved to win, even though what decided this game for me were the modkills  Really didn't plan to end up in a situation where town + SK = mafia in numbers, but oh well, we fought bravely
> 
> Edit: Damn I have to lose my title... FUUUUUUUUUUU-


no longer will you be god tier


----------



## MSAL (Feb 27, 2011)

Homestuck said:


>



Home, can you update the FC op with my sign up sheet 



aiyanah said:


> chances are it'll always be worth your while targeting me in these
> have we been on a mafia team together yet?



We havnt yet


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> no longer will you be god tier



I will ALWAYS remain God Tier 

That said Tao is yet to decide an MVP for this game, maybe I have a chance.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Home, can you update the FC op with my sign up sheet
> 
> 
> 
> We havnt yet


we'll troll them soon enough 



Sajin said:


> I will ALWAYS remain God Tier
> 
> That said Tao is yet to decide an MVP for this game, maybe I have a chance.


maybe
i wonder what the mvp title will be?


----------



## MSAL (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> we'll troll them soon enough



The level of trolling would be off the chart


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> we'll troll them soon enough
> 
> maybe
> i wonder what the mvp title will be?



Just give all the LD game winners the God Tier titles because I've yet to see a better one


----------



## MSAL (Feb 27, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Just give all the LD game winners the God Tier titles because I've yet to see a better one



I wear it with pride


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

god tier get


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 27, 2011)

We fought hard, men. That's the most important thing. 

All that effort, only to be killed at night then lose the next day phase. 

Sajin definitely played awesome, a true honorary Townie. 

When Chibason said he wasn't Decius and you all changed your votes I had to stop myself from posting, I was honestly looking at my screen thinking "are they all retarded?"


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> When Chibason said he wasn't Decius and you all changed your votes I had to stop myself from posting, I was honestly looking at my screen thinking "are they all retarded?"



I changed mine because James did


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

Caesar tier?  A bit of a downgrade though.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

bitch ass mods :/
bitch ass rules :/


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll talk to Dream Bro about getting winner titles.

Giving MVP to Sajin.

Mafia: The New Hope of Rome

MVP, Sajin: Son of Caesar

feel free to comment on those.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

I have no objections. :33 Thanks Tao.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I have no objections. :33 Thanks Tao.



congrats sajin you deserve it


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, Sajin, you were right on the fucking money this game.  It cracked me up because it did you no good.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> congrats sajin you deserve it



You played really well too, you got Blaze right and found a Decius hint 

That said all the remaining townies played well, I was really surprised we managed to pull off a mafia lynch with 5v5 odds. I'd expect at least some players to town at this point but I'm glad it wasn't the case even though we lost.

LD games are my favorite now, along with the Bleach ones but I can't really compare quality gameplay to quality trolling.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

Sajin said:


> You played really well too, you got Blaze right and found a Decius hint
> 
> That said all the remaining townies played well, I was really surprised we managed to pull off a mafia lynch with 5v5 odds. I'd expect at least some players to town at this point but I'm glad it wasn't the case even though we lost.
> 
> LD games are my favorite now, along with the Bleach ones but I can't really compare quality gameplay to quality trolling.



i should have waited for a few more phases before i called him out though  

ld is the bomb


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> so how should they look? i can't find that pm any more



work your magic, I give you free reign. I trust you to make badass shit. 

If Sajin has any special requests for his MVP title, though, he should let it be known, so you can incorporate it. Thanks Homes.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i should have waited for a few more phases before i called him out though
> 
> ld is the bomb


i thought you were the cop when you called out blaze


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i thought you were the cop when you called out blaze



i should have been more trollish at that point. didi managed to complete his troll but blaze ended up townie how ironic


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> work your magic, I give you free reign. I trust you to make badass shit.
> 
> If Sajin has any special requests for his MVP title, though, he should let it be known, so you can incorporate it. Thanks Homes.



I've read a bit on Caesarion on the  and I'd like to request "King of Kings" title if possible, though "Son of Caesar" is fine too.

...Actually, since he was also proclaimed a god/son of god I guess I could just keep my God Tier title if it's even allowed since it actually is kinda fitting


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

perhaps Pharaoh of Rome?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

It's cool but sounds a bit weird  I'll just stick to King of Kings.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i should have been more trollish at that point. didi managed to complete his troll but blaze ended up townie how ironic


stick with it next time to see what happens


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

King of Kings it is, Homestuck.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

I know Homestuck will make me a great title, we're like best friends on NF


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

I would rather Homes shrink the God Tier title and give it to all the winners.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

We can't make God-tier so widespread. 

BTW, I've contacted Dream Bro... he's told me to contact Kira Yamato and if I had any problems to come back to him. I've sent a message to Kira.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

God Tier is the best title though. Well, at least it will forever be on my page in the NFM wiki :33

Which reminds me I should stop being lazy and write some opinions already


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

You're on my favorite players, and chosen as an MVP, and I don't even have an opinion from you?


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

No one has one. 

There are so many people I wanted to include into my favorite players... I had to skip lots of awesome people (even those who listed me as one ) because otherwise these names would be enough to fill a 20 player game


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, that's how I felt about favorite players, too.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

I didn't get included in any favorite players from what I could tell. 

and I've been playing since the first mafia game on the site. 

I really need to win more.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 27, 2011)

That's because I rarely played with you Tao  I hope we get to be in the same mafia one day.

We should have a Favorite Mods category.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

I imagine you can.

just add it to your profile. I'll go do it now. 

Favorite mafia mods are probably Chiba, Sphyer, Zabuza, Sage, and Cycloid. Mostly Bleach mods.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats, team. Amrun you were a great leader. It sucks we lost Blaze and Didi on the way, but they too cann enjoy this victory. We conquered Rome!! 

Thanks for the game, Tao. You had excellent roles and I really liked your write-ups. It was a lot of fun. 

Gg to Wez and Sajin of course.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2011)

i still have to make mod profiles :/
maybe over the next weekend if i'm not busylazy


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

i love the dexter custom title though. wish i had one


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

You lost that game, James. 

But I wish I had one too.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

Amrun said:


> You lost that game, James.
> 
> But I wish I had one too.



i know  can't we have it anyway?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 27, 2011)

Nah, I gave it to 10 people as it is.  Well, 9 plus Banhammer's custom MVP.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

if only kira gave me the god tier title for the game i hosted


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

really love the Dexter one. especially after finally finishing the fifth season last night.

TICK TICK TICK


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> really love the Dexter one. especially after finally finishing the fifth season last night.
> 
> TICK TICK TICK



yeah i love it too. that's why i want it


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 27, 2011)

James is Eugene Greer.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 28, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> James is Eugene Greer.



who's that?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

The real name of the guy who said "tick tick tick..." (Jordan Chase).  He changed his name when he got famous because his old name was, you know, _Eugene Greer_.  He used to be fat and weird.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 28, 2011)

Amrun said:


> The real name of the guy who said "tick tick tick..." (Jordan Chase).  He changed his name when he got famous because his old name was, you know, _Eugene Greer_.  He used to be fat and weird.



oh i see  however i am not fat nor weird. well maybe a bit weird.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 28, 2011)

tick tick tick pek

I just finished that season the other day.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 11, 2011)

holy shit i was wondering why this was bumped


----------



## Blaze (Mar 11, 2011)

It was a nice bump. Those titles look great.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 11, 2011)

24'd :/
fuck you rep limit


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

if Homestruck got donation account,
I dont mind poping some in :33


----------



## Amrun (Mar 11, 2011)

Omg, homes, it's so beautiful! pek

I want it.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> .



^ New Custom Title Get 

I most definitely want it, Tao. 

You did a great job once again, Homes


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 12, 2011)

I will talk to Dream Bro again. He's cooperated well so far, so I think we can nab at least the MVP one (and prolly the mafia ones, too).


----------



## Chibason (Mar 12, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I will talk to Dream Bro again. He's cooperated well so far, so I think we can nab at least the MVP one (and prolly the mafia ones, too).



Bro, I hope you can. There were only what 3 of us left at the end?

Edit: 4 actually.



> Conspirators:
> 
> Cassius - Amrun
> 
> ...



 I don't know if everyone wants it. Me, AM, and Wolfy do I think. I'll ask aiyanah


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

I think 4.
irony is that the title 'hope'


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 12, 2011)

Amrun has stated in the Untouchables thread she did not want it. If anyone else doesn't want it, I'll make sure. If one of you guys could make sure with Amrun, it'd be nice.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 12, 2011)

I do want it because it's gorgey.

I was just trying to save mods work but fuck that.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Watch we probaly wont get it


----------



## Chibason (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, and I already left a message on aiy's page. Waiting for response



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Watch we probaly wont get it



 I'm prepared for that possibility..


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 12, 2011)

I want that King of Kings title.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 12, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I want that King of Kings title.



You deserve it for this epic game, bro

Ask the Mod, lol


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 12, 2011)

Nah, I want it to be unique for Sajin. 

what I really want, above all else, is another chance at a serial killer role.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 12, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Nah, I want it to be unique for Sajin.



true dat 



EnterTheTao said:


> what I really want, above all else, is another chance at a serial killer role.



Why? Who do you wanna kill? Lol


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 12, 2011)

It's just, it's my favorite role, and I've only gotten chosen once for it on this site. I was so close, to winning, too.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 12, 2011)

1. the untouchables title 
2. we should get them


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 12, 2011)

of course i want the title


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 12, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you usually turn them down
> 
> why the sudden change of heart


cause i dont have one right now 
my last one was from my favorite game anyway


----------



## MSAL (Mar 12, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I want that King of Kings title.



Only HHH gets that


----------

